# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας [Historic photos of Corfu]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Τελικα αμα ψαχνεις βρισκεις ...Απο διαφορους τουριστικους οδηγους που αγοραζα παλια οταν πηγαινα ταξιδια , βρισκεις φωτογραφιες πλοιων παλιεεεεεες ....

Εδω φωτογραφια στη Κερκυρα με τις παντοφλες ΝΑΝΤΗ - ΤΑΤ.ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ - ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ - ΔΙΜΟΣ Π. - και η τελευταια δυστιχως δεν φαινετε .... Η εκδοση του βιβλιου ειναι το 1996 αρα η φωτογραφια πρεπει να ειναι απο το 1990 ως το 1995 η καπου εκει γυρω
Ξαναλεω οτι δεν ειναι δικη μου η φωτογραφια .....

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ καλη η φωτο φιλε μου! Ειδικα για _παντοφλοβιους_... Η τελευταια παντοφλα ειναι η *Αικατερινη Π*.

----------


## xara

Frinton2.jpg


*Προπολεμικά: Απόπλους του Ε/Γ ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ για Πειραιά. Στο φόντο ελληνικά πολεμικά πιθανόν μετά από ασκήσεις (αριστερά το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ)*

Το Ε/Γ ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ, εκτελούσε προπολεμικά, το δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα- Πειραιά. Ήταν ολικής χωρητικότητας 1361 τόνων, νηολογίου Σάμου 8 και πλοιοκτήτρια ήταν η εταιρεία Ιγγλέση. Βυθίστηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα τις 22 Απρίλη 1941 στα Μέγαρα. Τρία μέλη του πληρώματος σκοτώθηκαν και εννιά τραυματίστηκαν. 
Πηγή: http://www.corfublogs.gr/

----------


## moutsokwstas

kerkyra.jpg
λιμανι κερκυρας, απριλιος 1992 (φωτο κατα τη διαρκεια πενθημερης εκδρομης)

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλή φωτό moutsokwstas. Διακρίνονται δεμένα στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας τα ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ & CORFU SEA.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πολύ καλή φωτό moutsokwstas. Διακρίνονται δεμένα στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας τα ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ & CORFU SEA.


δεν θυμαμαι ποια ειναι τα πλοια στο λιμανι, ειχαμε ταξιδεψει με το δαιδαλος τοτε, ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι όμορφη και νοσταλγική η παραπάνω φωτογραφία, φίλε Moutsokwstas.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο της ΕΛΜΕΣ δεν είναι το "Εγνατία", αλλά το "Ποσειδωνία".
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Photograph 1: View of the _wharf of the Corfu port_ in 1923

Published in the September 1923 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on _The Occupied Kerkyra_ (page 14). Readers may recall that in 1923 Corfu/Kerkyra had been occupied by the Italians. The article describes and influx of 14,000 refugees from Albania.

Photograph 2: View of the_ Corfu port_ in 1923

Corfu 1923.JPG

Corfu2 1923.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A picture of the Corfu (Kerkyra) port in 1907

Corfu 1907.jpg

A few rare postcards of _Corfu_. The first one does not show exactly the port but it is so rare that I thought of including it here. From 1899

Corfu 1899.jpg

Then Benitses in 1904

Corfu 1904.jpg

And a wonderful postcard of the castle in 1919

Corfu 1919.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I would appreciate it if any member of nautilia.gr could provide information, schedules and perhaps pictures of past and present ships that do the run between *Corfu and the Diaponties islands* (Othonoi, Erikoussai and Mathraki)

Thank you

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σου Νικόλα,

δυστυχώς το μόνο που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι τα ονόματα των δύο πλοίων, που πιστεύω ότι εκτελούν τα τελευταία έτη δρομολόγια προς τα όμορφα αυτά νησιά:

Αλέξανδρος Κ ΙΙ, 28 μέτρων, 1996
Καλυψώ, 17 μέτρων, 1986

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια σου Νικόλα,
> 
> δυστυχώς το μόνο που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι τα ονόματα των δύο πλοίων, που πιστεύω ότι εκτελούν τα τελευταία έτη δρομολόγια προς τα όμορφα αυτά νησιά:
> 
> Αλέξανδρος Κ ΙΙ, 28 μέτρων, 1996
> Καλυψώ, 17 μέτρων, 1986


Nai. Prospa0hsa na vrw gwtografies tou Alexandrou alla adunaton

----------


## CORFU

οχι και αδυνατο,εγω γιατι ειμαι εδω?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> οχι και αδυνατο,εγω γιατι ειμαι εδω?


Exceptional. Thank you so much!  Any technical data on her?  Also is the connection from Kerkyra or from a port on the north side of the island?

----------


## CORFU

from Corfu town. I dont know anything about Kalypho but i know about Pigasus that is a small boat ship from north west side of the Corfu island <Paleokastritsa> to the Diapontes islands

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> from Corfu town. I dont know anything about Kalypho but i know about Pigasus that is a small boat ship from north west side of the Corfu island <Paleokastritsa> to the Diapontes islands


Well Corfu, as a thank you, here are more old pictures of Corfu N

Corfu in the early 1960s

Kerkyra in 1899. The hotel St Georges and square

Corfu 1899.jpg

Corfu with the British navy!

Corfu 1900.jpg

Benitzes in 1904 and 1952.. Not much has changed.. How about now?

Corfu 1904.jpgCorfu Benitses 1952.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another postcard of the British (?) navy (1910)

Corfu 1910.jpeg

And a 1909 postcard of the _Frourio_.

Corfu 1909.jpg

An undated postcard from about the same period

Corfu undated.jpg

Isn't this a wonderful picture? I would say probably _1908_ or so.

Corfu.jpg

This is _Ellinis_' territory. He will tell us what navy ships these are..

Corfu1.jpg

Help! This is from Corfu in the 1940s, _but where_?

Corfu 1940s.jpg

Corfu in the early 1960s

Corfu 6.jpg

----------


## CORFU

the air foto is from Paleokastritsa

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> the air foto is from Paleokastritsa


Nice. I assume it has changed a lot, right? Concrete buildings?

----------


## CORFU

Paleokastritsa last summer

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Corfu 1903
Kerkyra 1903.jpg

Corfu 1907
Kerkyra 1907.jpg

Corfu 1927
Kerkyra 1927.jpg

Corfu 1933
Kerkyra 1933.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Many nice old photos of *Corfu* in the wonderful site http://oldkerkyraphoto.blogspot.com/...ax-results=100
including this one from 1977 showing the ferry boat *Igoumenitsa* at the old harbor.
Corfu with Igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω, δεκαετία του 70 ή; 

Kerkyra Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υποθέτω, δεκαετία του 70 ή;


Hm... Good guess!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from *Corfu* in 1990

Corfu.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

With "The Azur" of Chandris  :Very Happy: 




> I am uploading a number of color photographs. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.
> 
> Here is one from *Corfu* in 1990
> 
> Corfu.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> With "The Azur" of Chandris


Thanks!  What would I do without you guys identifying the "modern (i.e., post-1971) ships!

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια καρτ-ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα από το ebay!
Συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω σκάνερ, χρησιμοποίησα την εικόνα από το ebay, αλλά έπρεπε πρώτα να σβήσω το λογότυπο ...

Kerkyra_1 Kopie.jpg

Έάν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρόκειται για το Κυκλάδες, ή;

----------


## kalypso

Εξαιρετική Appia_1978

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια καρτ-ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα από το ebay!
> Συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω σκάνερ, χρησιμοποίησα την εικόνα από το ebay, αλλά έπρεπε πρώτα να σβήσω το λογότυπο ...
> 
> Kerkyra_1 Kopie.jpg
> 
> Έάν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρόκειται για το Κυκλάδες, ή;


Ωραίο το νέο απόκτημα φίλε Appia_1978
Nομίζω πως τo γκρι πρυμνοδετημένο καράβι είναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια, ενώ το λευκό πλαγιοδετημένο μου μοιάζει με κάποιο από τα τρία ιταλικά αδελφάκια του Νομικού.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Όντως, πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα τρία του Νομικού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Όντως, πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα τρία του Νομικού.


Φιλε Appia 1978 ειναι σιγουρα ενα εκ των τριων του Νομικου με τις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι ο Μιαουλης που   εκανε την γραμμη της Ιταλιας.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από την προπολεμική Κέρκυρα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46034

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από την προπολεμική Κέρκυρα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46034


Thank you!  With _Frinton_ in the middle (see also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59028)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Very nice old photo of Corfu. _Ellinis_, can you identify the passenger ship on the right?

Corfu.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Very nice old photo of Corfu. _Ellinis_, can you identify the passenger ship on the right?
> 
> Corfu.jpg


Για κοίτα *εδώ*!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για κοίτα *εδώ*!


Great new site!!!  Thanks!

----------


## τοξοτης

Το έργο είναι <Η ΚΟΜΙΣΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ>

PDVD_042.jpg

PDVD_043.jpg

PDVD_051.jpg

PDVD_053.jpg

PDVD_054.jpg

Στις 1,2,3 φωτογραφίες το <APPIA>
 Στις 4 και 5 ??????

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω το Illiria.




> Το έργο είναι <Η ΚΟΜΙΣΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ>
> Στις 1,2,3 φωτογραφίες το <APPIA>
> 
> Στις 4 και 5 ??????

----------


## pet

> Another postcard of the British (?) navy (1910)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31438
> 
> And a 1909 postcard of the _Frourio_.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31440
> 
> An undated postcard from about the same period
> ...


Do you know the picture with the entrance to the port seems to be an official visit in Corfu.Do you know something about?
My email is saragua@otenet.gr
Regards
John

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Do you know the picture with the entrance to the port seems to be an official visit in Corfu.Do you know something about?
> My email is saragua@otenet.gr
> Regards
> John


Κυριε Πετσαλη. Πρωτα, πρωτα καλως ηλθατε στο Forum!

Και τωρα οι απαντησεις: Ναι, η παρα πανω φωτογραφια ειναι απο καποια επισημη τελετη, αλλα το βιβλιο απο οπου την πηρα δεν ανεφερε το γεγονος




> This is _Ellinis_' territory. He will tell us what navy ships these are..What you mean Ellinis' territory?Do you know now the names of the ships?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31444


Ο _Ellinis_ ειναι αλλος φιλος του Forum που ενδιαφερεται πολυ γι αυτα τα θεματα. Οχι, δεν ελαβα ποτε απαντηση για το ποια ειναι αυτα τα πλοια

----------


## Ellinis

> What you mean Ellinis' territory?Do you know now the names of the ships?


Aγαπητέ Γιάννη, αν και δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός στην αναγνώριση πολεμικών, είναι σίγουρο είναι πως το μεσαίο πλοίο (το πιο κοντινό) είναι ένα αγγλικό θωρηκτό τύπου Majestic. Δες στο σύνδεσμο για περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτή την κλάσση. Υποθέτω πως και τα υπόλοιπα είναι αγγλικά.

----------


## taasos

> Το έργο είναι <Η ΚΟΜΙΣΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ>
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62361
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62362
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62363
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62364
> ...


 το πλοίο στην Κέρκυρα ειναι το ( Μιαούλης ) στήν 4 και 5

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> το πλοίο στην Κέρκυρα ειναι το ( Μιαούλης ) στήν 4 και 5


Φιλε taasos το πλοιο δεν ειναι το Μιαουλης, εαν προσεξεις το σινιαλο που εχει ειναι της Adriatica και ειναι το Illiria.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πριν από πέντε χρόνια:

Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αναγνωρίζει μήπως κανείς τα πλοία;  :Wink: 

Kerkyra001.jpg

----------


## taasos

> Κυριε Πετσαλη. Πρωτα, πρωτα καλως ηλθατε στο Forum!
> 
> Και τωρα οι απαντησεις: Ναι, η παρα πανω φωτογραφια ειναι απο καποια επισημη τελετη, αλλα το βιβλιο απο οπου την πηρα δεν ανεφερε το γεγ
> 
> 
> Ο _Ellinis_ ειναι αλλος φιλος του Forum που ενδιαφερεται πολυ γι αυτα τα θεματα. Οχι, δεν ελαβα ποτε απαντηση για το ποια ειναι αυτα τα πλοια


 

Αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι το 1961 από την επίσκεψη Καραμανλή στην Κέρκυρα το φεριμπότ που τραβήχτηκε η Φώτο και που βρίσκεται επάνω και ο Κ . Καραμανλής είναι το Ηγουμενίτσα το άλλο φεριμπότ με Κερκυραίους επάνω είναι το Κέρκυρα και πολλά καΐκια.Ακόμη στο fecebook στο oldcorfuphotosεχωανεβάσει άλλη μια Φώτο, έχω πολλές Φώτο από αυτήν την προεκλογική επίσκεψη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι το 1961 από την επίσκεψη Καραμανλή στην Κέρκυρα το φεριμπότ που τραβήχτηκε η Φώτο και που βρίσκεται επάνω και ο Κ . Καραμανλής είναι το *Ηγουμενίτσα* το άλλο φεριμπότ με Κερκυραίους επάνω είναι το *Κέρκυρα* και πολλά καΐκια. Ακόμη στο fecebook στο oldcorfuphotosεχωανεβάσει άλλη μια Φώτο, έχω πολλές Φώτο από αυτήν την προεκλογική επίσκεψη


Απο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=1963

*ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1963*

Ο Παπυρος−Λαρους αναφερει διαφορα πορθμεια του 1963 που εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες Ευβοικου, Κορινθιακου, Ζακυνθου, Ηγουμενιτσας−Κερκυρας, Θασου−Καλαμωτης, και Σαρωνικου
........................

*ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*
(433 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα
................

*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ*
(258 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα

..............

----------


## taasos

Το φεριμπότ Κέρκυρα ήταν το πρώτο που έκανε δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα Ηγουμενίτσα kαι αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι φτιάχτηκε μετατρέποντας ένα γερμανικό γερανό που είχαν εγκαταλείψει oι γερμανοί το ww2

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αναγνωρίζει μήπως κανείς τα πλοία; 
> 
> Kerkyra001.jpg


Φιλε Appia1978 Το μεγαλο πορθμειο ειναι το *Ακροπολις* και το μικρο το *Κερκυρα*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Appia1978 Το μεγαλο πορθμειο ειναι το *Ακροπολις* και το μικρο το *Κερκυρα*.


 			 			 	Παράθεση:
 					Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *taasos*  
_Αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι το 1961 από την επίσκεψη Καραμανλή στην Κέρκυρα το φεριμπότ που τραβήχτηκε η Φώτο και που βρίσκεται επάνω και ο Κ . Καραμανλής είναι το Ηγουμενίτσα το άλλο φεριμπότ με Κερκυραίους επάνω είναι το Κέρκυρα και πολλά καΐκια. Ακόμη στο fecebook στο oldcorfuphotosεχωανεβάσει άλλη μια Φώτο, έχω πολλές Φώτο από αυτήν την προεκλογική επίσκεψη_

Απο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=1963

*ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1963*

Ο Παπυρος−Λαρους αναφερει διαφορα πορθμεια του 1963 που εξυπηρετουσαν τις γραμμες Ευβοικου, Κορινθιακου, Ζακυνθου, Ηγουμενιτσας−Κερκυρας, Θασου−Καλαμωτης, και Σαρωνικου

*ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ*
(990 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα

........................

*ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*
(433 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα
................

*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ*
(258 τοννοι)
Πορθμειο απο Ηγουμενιτσα προς Κερκυρα

..............

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω οτι υπηρχε στην γραμμη και ενα πλοιο με το ονομα Ακροποληs που ηταν σχεδον ιδιο με το Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Τι απόγινε το Ακρόπολις;

----------


## CORFU

δεν γνωριζω γιατι ακομα δεν ειχα γεννηθει εκεινα τα χρονια

----------


## CORFU

ψαχνονταs στο διαδυκτιο
foto.jpg

kerkyra.jpg

kerkyra1971.jpg

kerkyra 1971.jpg

kerkyra 1958.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ψαχνονταs στο διαδυκτιο
> foto.jpg
> 
> kerkyra.jpg
> 
> kerkyra1971.jpg
> 
> kerkyra 1958.jpg
> 
> kerkyra 1971.jpg


Αυτη η τελευταια του _Κολοκοτρωνη_ ειναι θαυμα

----------


## taasos

*φίλε* *Corfu**οι φωτογραφίες που* *ανέβασες είναι* *στο* *facebook** στο* *Corfu**Old**Photos**Photos** ας το* *αναφέρεις**.*
*Ακόμη σου είχα γράψει ότι στην Φώτο που το φεριμπότ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας είναι το Ηγουμενίτσα με τις σημαίες και το άλλο το φεριμπότ Κέρκυρα με τα καΐκια δίπλα του.* *1961 προεκλογική επίσκεψη Καραμανλή* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31447*. Έχω ανεβάσει άλλη μια από επάνω από το Ηγουμενίτσα που φαίνετε το Κέρκυρα την ιδια μέρα.*
*Για τις* *φωτο* *Attachment 81563** -* *64** –* *65** – 66 – 67 εννοώ*
*Φιλικά Τάσος*

----------


## CORFU

για αυτο και εγω εγραψα στο διαδυκτιο και δεν εγραψεs σε εμενα για δεs  μερικα post πισω για την φωτο απο την προεκλογικη επισκεψη φιλικα Βαγγεληs

----------


## Ellinis

> kerkyra.jpg


To πλαγιοδετημένο άσπρο πλοίο ποιό είναι;

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Elinis και εγω αυτη την απορια εχω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω

----------


## taasos

Πιθανόν το Μιαούλης θα σας πω αργότερα

----------


## CORFU

αλλεs δυο φωτο απο το oldcorfuphotos
kerkyra 1.jpg
διακρινω το Αντωνιοs-Aκροπολιs-Aγαπητοs.Α.
kerkyra 2.jpg
αλλη μια φωτο του 1961 απο την επισκεψη Καραμανλη

----------


## taasos

Εδώ βλέπουμε επάνω στο Ηγουμενίτσα κάτω από την σημαία τον Καραμανλή και αριστερά το Κέρκυρα με Κερκυραίους

----------


## CORFU

ευχαριστουμε taasos για τηs πληροφοριεs

----------


## Ellinis

Παρατηρώ οτι το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε το κομοδέσιο πλώρα, αντίθετα δηλαδή από τις άλλες παντόφλες/μετασκευασμένα πολεμικά. Και αυτό κάποιο ίδους πολεμικό πρέπει να ήταν. Ξέρουμε μέχρι πότε ταξίδεψε;

----------


## taasos

*Το Κέρκυρα ήταν πλωτός γερμανικός γερανός που εγκατέλειψαν οι γερμανοί στον* *WW**2**και* *π**ου αργότερα μετατράπηκε σε φεριμπότ να σημειώσω ότι ήταν το 1ο φεριμπότ στην γραμμή*

----------


## taasos

Φεριμπότ Κέρκυρα.

893_001-1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αχχχχχ αλλεs ομορφεs εποχεs πολυ ομορφη φωτο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φεριμπότ Κέρκυρα.
> 
> 893_001-1.jpg


Απο το θεμα για την Ακτοπλοια του 1963
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79544
___________

*PORQMEIA TOU 1963*

_O PapuroV-LarouV anaferei diafora porqmeia tou 1963 pou exuphretousan tiV grammeV Euboikou, Korinqiakou, Zakunqou, HgoumenitsaV-KerkuraV, Qasou-KalamwthV, kai Sarwnikou_

*.............*
*KERKURA*
_(258 tonnoi)_
_Porqmeio apo Hgoumenitsa proV Kerkura_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες σκηνες απο την *Κερκυρα του 1962*, σ' αυτο το φιλμ της British Path&#233;

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=516

----------


## gtogias

1978 και ο φίλος Peter Stafford αποθανατίζει τη συνάντηση των Appia, Εγνατία και Χρυσοβαλάντου στην Κέρκυρα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87218

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη φωτογραφία. ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και αντικριστά του το αντίπαλο δέος ΑΠΠΙΑ... κοιτάζοντας τα νομίζω οτι το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ είχε μια δόση φινέτσας παραπάνω. Η κοψιά του μου θυμίζει περισσότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο παρά φέρι. 
Και στη μέση το μετέπειτα ΠΑΡΟΣ σε μια από τις πολλές αναζήτησεις "καριέρας" που έκανε.

----------


## CORFU

αυτεs ειναι φωτο απο αλλεs εποχεs και απο ομορφα πλοια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aγνωστο πλοιο στην Κερκυρα απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Corfu.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aγνωστο πλοιο στην Κερκυρα απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)
> 
> Corfu.JPG


Mοιάζει λίγο με αυτό ???

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από την προπολεμική Κέρκυρα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46034


Στη φωτογραφία αυτή φαίνεται ελλιμενισμένο το Ε/Γ ΦΡΙΝΤΟΝ και αριστερά το ελαφρό καταδρομικό  ΕΛΛΗ

----------


## Ellinis

> Πιθανόν το Ε/Γ Μιαούλης


Φίλε george kerkyra, νομίζω πως οι γραμμές του δεν ταιριάζουν με το Μιαούλης. Νομίζω πως είναι το Αγιος Γεώργιος του Βεντούρη που για ένα καλοκάιρι γύρω στο 1984 έκανε τη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Πρίντεζι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε george kerkyra, νομίζω πως οι γραμμές του δεν ταιριάζουν με το Μιαούλης. Νομίζω πως είναι το Αγιος Γεώργιος του Βεντούρη που για ένα καλοκάιρι γύρω στο 1984 έκανε τη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Πρίντεζι.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το Αγ. Γεώργιος ¶ρη. Η πρύμη του είχε δύο επίπεδα καλυμμένα και ανοικτά πρύμα και στην φωτογραφία της Κέρκυρας έχει ένα επίπεδο καλυμμένο, επίσης δεν φαίνεται να έχει κλασσική στρογγυλή τσιμινιέρα όπως ο Αγ. Γεώργιος.








πηγή faktaomfartyg

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν να έχεις δίκιο Αλέξανδρε, ούτε αυτό είναι...

----------


## a.molos

Προσωπική μου εκτιμηση είναι ότι το πλοίο είναι της Jadrolinija, ισως το Balkanija ή το Liburnija.Κατά καιρούς ειδικά Ιούλιο - Αυγουστο, υπήρχε παλαιότερα σύνδεση Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Split ή  Dubrovnik η Rijeka.
Οποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο, ας το καταθέσει.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σωστά φίλε a.molos.Το LIburnija είναι, ταιριάζει απόλυτα. Τόσο το εξόγκωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα, όσο και η θέση που είναι οι τσιμινιέρες και η καμπυλωτή στεγασμένη πρύμη:



πηγή faktaomfartyg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστά, είναι το Liburnija την εποχή που μαζί με το Slavija Ι έκαναν την γραμμή Ελλάδα-Ιταλία-Κροατία.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Κέρκυρα
Μεσοπόλεμος
Βρετανικά καταδρομικά κλάσεως "London"

----------


## george_kerkyra

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες κατά το Μεσοπόλεμο και με μία πολύ μικρή επιφύλαξη ανάμεσα 29 Ιούνη και 4 Ιούλη του 1933. Σε αυτό συνηγορούν τα σχετικά στοιχεία που παρείχε το Τμήμα Ιστορικών Ερευνών του Βρετανικού Υπουργείου ¶μυνας (Κ. Tildesley) μετά από σχετική αλληλογραφία με τον αείμνηστο γιατρό Κώστα Σγούρο, ενώ πρόσθετες ενδείξεις είναι η παρουσία τέντας στο πρυμναίο τμήμα των πλοίων, τα φυλλώματα των δέντρων και η ύπαρξη εγκαταστάσεων ηλεκτροφωτισμού στην Κόντρα-Φόσσα.
Η φωτογραφία από τη γέφυρα (αρχείο Νίκου Δεσύλα) δείχνει καταδρομικό τύπου «London» αγκυροβολημένο στην προέκταση του άξονα του καναλιού, ενώ η αεροφωτογραφία (αρχείο Κώστα Σγούρου) δείχνει το παραπάνω σκάφος (αριστερά) και ένα του ιδίου τύπου δεξιότερα. Σε άλλη αεροφωτογραφία εμφανίζονται και τα τέσσερα πολεμικά που επισκέπτονταν εκείνες τις ημέρες το νησί.
Τα καταδρομικά αυτού του τύπου επισκέφθηκαν μεταξύ 1933 και 1938 τέσσερις φορές το νησί μας:
Μεταξύ  29 Ιούνη και 4 Ιούλη 1933 τα H.M.S. DEVONSHIRE, LONDON, SUSSEX, SHROPSHIRE .
Μεταξύ 11 και 13 Γενάρη 1934 τα  H.M.S. LONDON, SUSSEX, SHROPSHIRE.
Μεταξύ 12 και 22 Οκτώβρη 1934 τα H.M.S. DEVONSHIRE, LONDON και μεταξύ 21 και 23 Γενάρη 1935 τα H.M.S. DEVONSHIRE, LONDON.
Τα καταδρομικά της κλάσης «London» ναυπηγήθηκαν το 1929 στα ναυπηγεία του Devonport.
Τα DEVOSHIRE και LONDON ήταν εκτοπίσματος 9750 και 9850 τόνων αντίστοιχα, ενώ τα άλλα δύο 9830 τόνων. Είχαν μήκος 633 πόδια (193 μέτρα) και μέγιστο πλάτος 66 πόδια (20 μέτρα). Ο οπλισμός τους περιλάμβανε 8 πυροβόλα των 8 ιντσών διατεταγμένα σε 4 δίδυμους πύργους, 8 αντιαεροπορικά των 4 ιντσών και 8 τορπιλοβλητικούς σωλήνες των 21 ιντσών. Ανέπτυσσαν μέγιστη ταχύτητα 32 κόμβων και μετέφεραν από ένα αεροπλάνο. 
Κανένα από τα πλοία αυτά δεν χάθηκε στο Β’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και παροπλίστηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50.

----------


## george_kerkyra

*Τροχήλατο ατμόπλοιο στο Μαντράκι της Κέρκυρας*



Η στροφή της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας από τα ιστία στον ατμό ακολουθεί μια αργή πορεία η αρχή της οποίας οριοθετείται με την άφιξη της πολεμικής κορβέτας «Καρτερία» στο Ναύπλιο στις 4 Σεπτέμβρη 1826. 
Στα αγγλοκρατούμενα Εφτάνησα η στροφή αυτή ήταν ταχύτερη καθώς έπρεπε να αντιμετωπιστεί η επικοινωνία ανάμεσα στα νησιά σύντομα και με ταχύπλοο σκάφος.
Το πρώτο ατμόπλοιο το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε για να εξυπηρετήσει τα Νησιά, κατασκευάστηκε μέσα σε εφτά μήνες σε ναυπηγείο του Τάμεση παίρνοντας το όνομα του αρμοστή «Sir Frederich Adam». Είχε μήκος 40 μέτρα, εκτόπισμα 223 τόνων και ατμομηχανές 80 ίππων. Υπολογίζονταν ότι η ταχύτητα θα έφτανε τους 10 κόμβους σε ήρεμη θάλασσα και τους 5 με ενάντιο άνεμο. 
Απέπλευσε από το Falmouth στις 8 Δεκέμβρη 1825 και έφτασε στην Κέρκυρα ανήμερα των Θεοφανίων του 1826 καλύπτοντας ένα ταξίδι 2440 μιλίων σε 384 πλεύσιμες ώρες με μέση ταχύτητα 6,35 κόμβων, δεδομένα εντυπωσιακά για την εποχή, αν λάβουμε υπόψην ότι πέρασε μεσοχείμωνα το Βισκαϊκό και σταμάτησε για ανθράκευση πέντε μέρες στο Γιβραλτάρ και εφτά στη Μάλτα.
Από τη Δευτέρα 23 Γενάρη άρχισε τακτικά δρομολόγια αποπλέοντας στις 7 το πρωί προς τα υπόλοιπα νησιά και ταξιδεύοντας μόνο ημέρα καθώς είχε λίγες καμπίνες. Αργότερα τα δρομολόγια επεκτάθηκαν προς Μπρίντιζι, Αγκώνα και σποραδικά προς Πάτρα, Κόρινθο και Μάλτα. Το 1833 μετονομάζεται σε «Επτάνησος» και το 1836 το ατμόπλοιο «Ιονία» αρχίζει και αυτό δρομολόγια. Την επόμενη χρονιά στην Αδριατική και το Ιόνιο αρχίζει δρομολόγια το Αυστριακό Λλόυδ και ο ανταγωνισμός γίνεται σταδιακά άνισος για τα δύο ιονικά ατμόπλοια, τα οποία «αντέχουν» μέχρι το 1855.
Το «Επτάνησος» πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτη το Φλεβάρη του 1858, ενώ το «Ιονία» παραχωρήθηκε μετά την Ένωση στην Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία. 
Ο ενδιαφερόμενος για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορεί να καταφύγει στη μελέτη του Νίκου Βλασσόπουλου «Τα πρώτα ιονικά ατμόπλοια» η οποία εκδόθηκε από την Αναγνωστική Εταιρεία Κέρκυρας το 1992. Οι φωτογραφίες του Μαντρακιού με το τροχήλατο ατμόπλοιο σε πρώτο πλάνο (πιθανόν το «Ιονία») είναι τραβηγμένες στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1850-1860 και μαζί με μια ομάδα φωτογραφιών οι οποίες εκτίθενται στο μουσείο του Μον Ρεπώ μας δίνει μια σαφή εικόνα της Κέρκυρας κατά το τέλος της Αγγλοκρατίας.

*(Δημοσιεύτηκε στην «Ελευθερία» στις 10 –06-2010)*

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο, θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω θερμά για τις υπερπολύτιμες αυτές πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα πρώτα Επτανησιακά ατμόπλοια!!! 
Είναι δυστυχώς πολύ δύσκολο να βρει κανείς πληροφορίες για τη ναυτιλία της Επτανήσου Πολιτείας ... Έχουν γραφτεί βεβαίως αρκετά βιβλία, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά δυσεύρετα! Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν είχα τυχή με μερικά που ήθελα να αγοράσω. Γνωρίζεις μήπως, εάν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο και από πού μπορεί κανείς να προμηθευτεί το βιβλίο του Βλασσόπουλου στην Κέρκυρα; Στην Κεφαλλονιά δυστυχώς, δεν μπορούν να μου το βρουν.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η μονογραφία για τα πρώτα ιονικά ατμόπλοια δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί. Μπορώ όμως να τη φωτογραφήσω και να τη στείλω.
Υπόψην ότι υπάρχει δίτομοέργο του Βλασόπουλου για την ιονική  ναυτιλία, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να βρεθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιάφεροντα τα όσα μας μετέφερες φίλε Γιώργο. Αναφέρει στο βιβλίο τι απέγινε το ΙΟΝΙΑ μετά την παραχώρηση του στην "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα";

Φίλε Μάρκο, έχει διαβάσει στο βιβλίο του Τζαμτζή για την ακτοπλοϊα του 1830-1940, το σχετικό απόσπασμα για τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια των Ιονίων νήσων. Αν δεν το έχεις να στο στείλω.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το τέλος των τροχήλατων ατμοπλοίων "Επτάνησος" και "Ιονία"

----------


## george_kerkyra

*«**Frinton**» και «Ασπίς»*
Ο  Επαμ. Μπαμπούρης στο βιβλίο του_ "Το Ελληνικόν εμπορικόν ναυτiκόν κατά τον τελευταίον πόλεμον" (Έκδοση Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος, 1986) γράφει ότι_ το επιβατηγό «Frinton» ήταν ολικής χωρητικότητας 1361 τόνων, νηολογίου Σάμου 8 και πλοιοκτήτρια ήταν η εταιρεία Ιγγλέση. Βυθίστηκε από Γερμανικά αεροπλάνα τις 22 Απρίλη 1941 στα Μέγαρα. Τρία μέλη του πληρώματος σκοτώθηκαν και εννιά τραυματίστηκαν.
*Για το καϊκι που φαίνεται στην αποβάθρα του Αγίου Νικολάου:* Πρόκειται για το Ερεικουσιώτικο "Ασπίς", ιδιοκτησίας Γιώργου Μάνεση. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αραβία και καταστράφηκε στα καρνάγια του Νίκα (στο χώρο περίπου του σημερινού τελωνείου) το 1944 κατά την αναχώρηση των Γερμανών. Το "Ασπίς" εκτελούσε δρομολόγια ανάμεσα Τεργέστη, Ερείκουσα, Κέρκυρα και Πειραιά.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από Κέρκυρα για Κεφαλονιά

Η  Ένωση των Ιονίων Νήσων με την Ελλάδα, στα 1864, δεν είναι, όπως πολλοί θέλουν να την παρουσιάζουν, μια κίνηση καλής θέλησης της Βρετανίας προς το νεαρό βασιλιά Γεώργιο Α΄. Τα νησιά αποτελούσαν πλέον παθητικό για αυτήν, ενώ το Ενωτικό κίνημα είχε έντονη παρουσία, ειδικά στην Κεφαλονιά. Οι  Κεφαλονίτες ηγέτες του, έδιναν κοινωνικό και εθνικό περιεχόμενο στην ζητούμενη Ένωση, ενώ προς το τέλος της Αγγλοκρατίας οι Ζακυνθινοί που διαδέχτηκαν τους Κεφαλονίτες στην ηγεσία του Ενωτικού αγώνα, περιορίστηκαν μόνο στο Εθνικό περιεχόμενο, μεταθέτοντας την επίλυση των κοινωνικών αιτημάτων για την περίοδο μετά την  Ένωση. 
Το 1848 η Ευρώπη συνταράσσεται από επαναστατικά εθνικά κινήματα. Ο απόηχός τους, μαζί με τον απόηχο της επανάστασης της 3ης Σεπτέμβρη 1843, επηρεάζει τα αντικαθεστωτικά αισθήματα των Επτανησίων που κορυφώνονται με τις εξεγέρσεις της Κεφαλονιάς:
Την «Επανάσταση του Σταυρού»   στις 14 Σεπτέμβρη 1848  και τη «Στάση της Σκάλας» στις  15 Αυγούστου 1849. Τα κινήματα αυτά δεν είχαν μόνο Ενωτικό χαρακτήρα, αλλά στρεφόνταν και εναντίον του κοινωνικού κατεστημένου  που είχε επιβληθεί με τη ξένη στήριξη και πνίγηκαν στο αίμα από το στρατό του κατακτητή.
Η γκραβούρα που αναρτήθηκε  δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _«__Illustrated__London__’__s__News__»,_ επιγράφεται «Η εξέγερση της Κεφαλληνίας» και γράφει:
_«στην έκδοσή μας της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας, αναφερθήκαμε με συντομία στην αναχώρηση της αγγλικής μοίρας από τη Μάλτα, την οποία και δείξαμε εικονογραφημένη στις άλλες σελίδες. Για τη χάραξη αυτής της εικόνας, εκφράζουμε τις ευχαριστίες μας στον κ._ _J__.__Connell__Ogle__, καθηγητή του σχεδίου στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Κέρκυρας._ 
_Στο σχέδιο αυτό αναπαρίσταται η αναχώρηση της μοίρας υπό τον ναύαρχο_ _Sir__William__Parker__ από την Κέρκυρα επί του «__How__»   για την Κεφαλληνία, ώστε να συνδράμει τις προσπάθειες του Λόρδου Ύπατου  Αρμοστή κ._ _Ward__ να καταστείλει  την εξέγερση. Το σχέδιο αυτό του κ.__Ogle__  δείχνει με ακρίβεια το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας και τις θέσεις των πλοίων καθώς αποπλέουν . Το «__How__»   επικεφαλής (ναυαρχίς του ναυάρχου_ _Parker__) να ρυμουλκείται από την ατμοφρεγάτα _ _HMS__ «__Odin__», το «_ _Vengeances__» των 84 πυροβόλων να έπεται ρυμουλκούμενο από  το ταχυδρομικό ατμόπλοιο «__Fair__Rosamunda__» και το «__Caledonia__» των 120 πυροβόλων να αναμένει τη σειρά του για να ρυμουλκηθεί κι‘ αυτό από το «__Fair__Rosamunda__»  εκτός λιμένος._
_Η μοίρα απέπλευσε από τη Μάλτα τη 1η Σεπτεμβρίου και αφίχθη στην Κέρκυρα  στις 8 του ιδίου, Σάββατο βράδυ λίγο μετά τις 9.00. Αναχώρησε ξανά για τον τελικό προορισμό της,  της Κεφαλληνίας, την Κυριακή το απόγευμα 9 τρέχοντος και περί την 4η μ.μ._
_Η αναχώρηση της από την Κέρκυρα, ήταν ένα επιβλητικό θέαμα, με τις σημαίες των υπερήφανων καραβιών να κυματίζουν στον αέρα και τις μπάντες των πλοίων να παιανίζουν και όλα αυτά  να διαδραματίζονται μέσα σ‘ ένα ιδιαίτερα γοητευτικό φυσικό περιβάλλον. Στο σχέδιο διακρίνεται η Ακρόπολη της Κέρκυρας, μέρος του νησιού Βίδο και σε κάποια απόσταση στο βάθος, το όρος Παντοκράτωρ._
_Γράμματα ιδιωτών που στάλθηκαν από την Κέρκυρα στίς 9 Σεπτεμβρίου, ανήγγειλαν  ότι μέχρι τότε είχαν συλληφθεί 17 επαναστάτες( πολλοί από τους οποίους ανήκαν στον κλήρο) και είχαν, σύμφωνα και με τον ισχύοντα στρατιωτικό νόμο, πάραυτα εκτελεσθεί._
_Φαίνεται ότι μια αντίστοιχη παρόμοια φατρία, δραστηριοποιείται και σε κάποια χωριά της Κέρκυρας. Κάποιες πράξεις επαναλαμβανόμενων εμπρησμών εκεί, ανάγκασαν την αστυνομία να απειλήσει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες για την τιμωρία όλων όσων δεν θα συνεργασθούν με τις αρχές , για τον έλεγχο και την αποκάλυψη των πράξεων αυτών._ 
_Ο υποναύαρχος_ _Sir__William__Parker__, πιστεύεται ότι δεν θα αφιχθεί στην Κεφαλληνία προ της 11ης τρέχοντος, καθώς στην περιοχή δεν επικρατούν ευνοϊκοί άνεμοι»_
(Πληροφορίες για τις στάσεις της Κεφαλονιάς βρίσκονται στην _Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους_, τ. ΙΓ΄, σ. 202-217, ενώ διεξοδικά έχουν μελετηθεί από τη Μιράντα Παξιμαδοπούλου-Σταυρινούστο βιβλίο της _Οι εξεγέρσεις της Κεφαλληνίας κατά τα έτη 1848 και 1849,_ Εταιρεία Κεφαλληνιακών Ιστορικών Μελετών, Αθήνα , 1980.)

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο,

σε ευχαριστώ προσωπικά πάρα πολύ για αυτά που ανέβασες τελευταία! Κάθε περαιτέρω δημοσίευση, σχετικά με την ιστορία της Επτανήσου, θα ήταν άκρως ευπρόσδεκτη από εμένα και ελπίζω/πιστεύω και από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ (εφόσον έχει και ναυτικό ενδιαφέρον  :Wink: ). 
Όπως έχω ξαναπεί και παλαιότερα, η ιστορία της Επτανήσου είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο δυστυχώς, δε ενδιαφέρει πολλούς και για το λόγο αυτό δε διδάσκεται σχεδόν καθόλου στα σχολεία ...

----------


## Appia_1978

@¶ρης

¶ρη, όχι, δεν το έχω διαβάσει ... Εάν σου ειναι εύκολο, θα σε παρακαλούσα θερμά να κάνεις τον κόπο και να μου το στείλεις! 

@Γιώργος

Το δίτομο έργο για την Ιονική ναυτιλία, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί άλλο ... Έψαξα σε όλα τα βιβλιοπωλεία της Κεφαλλονιάς και έβαλα και τον αδερφό μου να ψάξει στην Πάτρα και στην Αθήνα, αλλά δυστυχώς τίποτα ...

Υπάρχουν πολλά ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία για την Ιονική ναυτιλία. Το πρόβλημα είναι, ότι τα αντίτυπα είναι τόσα λίγα που, εάν δεν προλάβεις το βιβλίο μόλις βγει το έχασες ήδη ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Τίτλος*                   Η αυτοκρατορική θαλαμηγός Hohenzollern κατά την άφιξη του Γερμανού αυτοκράτορα.                                                       *Τόπος*                   στην Κέρκυρα                                                       *Χρονολογία*                   1905
Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Να θυμησουμε επισης οτι ενας απο τους λογους των συχνων επισκεψεων μελων της Γερμανικης βασιλικης οικογενειας στην Κερκυρα και το Mon Repos ηταν το γεγονος οτι η πριγκιπισσα και μετεπειτα βασιλισσα Σοφια (συζυγος το βασιλεως Κωνσταντινου) ηταν αδελφη του Καιζερ Γουλιελμου του Δευτερου, δηλαδη κορη του αυτοκρατορος Φρειδερικου ΙΙΙ.  Επομενως οι επισκεψεις αυτες ειχαν χαρακτηρα οικογενειακων διακοπων...

H1.JPG
H2.JPG
H3.JPG
H4.JPG

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η "Χοεντζόλερν" με φόντο το Παλιό Φρούριο της Κέρκυρας και υποδοχή του κάιζερ Γουλιέλμου Β΄στην αποβάθρα του Αγίου Νικολάου (από τη συλλογή επιστολικών δελταρίων του Σπύρου Γαούτση)

ΑΧΙΛΛΕΙΟ-7.jpg

184.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Hohenzollern από κοντά 

http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com/2...enzollern2.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι από την επίσκεψη του Αυτοκράτωρα στη Λευκάδα , γι αυτό τη μεταφέρω εκεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Hohenzollern από κοντά 
> 
> http://nikiana.files.wordpress.com/2...enzollern2.jpg


Πολυ, πολυ κοντα!!!!  Το κακομοιρο το πλοιο δεν ειχε καλο τελος

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»).  
Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στα 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι, ενώ σε πρώτο πλάνο βρίσκεται ιστιοφόρο..
(Η φωτογραφία προέρχονται από τη συλλογή του συμπολίτη Κοσμά Καραγιαννίδη, και είναι έγχρωμο ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του εκδοτικού οίκου «Εμμ. Σ. Διακάκης». Τυπώθηκε στην Ιταλία από την εταιρεία Trimboli)

ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»). 
> Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στα 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται  παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι, ενώ σε πρώτο πλάνο βρίσκεται ιστιοφόρο..
>  (Η φωτογραφία προέρχονται από τη συλλογή του συμπολίτη Κοσμά Καραγιαννίδη, και είναι έγχρωμο ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του εκδοτικού οίκου «Εμμ. Σ. Διακάκης». Τυπώθηκε στην Ιταλία από την εταιρεία Trimboli)



Πραγματικη προιστορια! Σε ευχαριστουμε. Δεν το ηξερα το *ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ*!  

Οσο για το πορθμειο *Ευβοικος*, εγω το βρισκω στην Ελλαδα για πρωτη φορα το 1958  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...EF%E9%EA%EF%F2. Δεν ηξερα οτι εκανε και την γραμμη Κερκυρας−Ηγουμενιτσης

----------


## taasos

Στο μανδράκι φαίνονται δυο πλοία. Γνωρίζουμε  κάτι για αυτα;

----------


## george_kerkyra

Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας 14 Αυγούστου 1932

ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΠΡΙΓΚΗΠΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΥΑΛΛΙΑΣ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Δίαυλος Βίδο-Κέρκυρας σε ξυλογραφία του 1877

----------


## george_kerkyra

Αναχώρηση της αυτοκράτειρας Ελισάβετ από την Κέρκυρα. Ξυλογραφία δημοσιευμένη στην _The illustrated Lοndon News_ sta 1861

ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟΠΑΛΙΟ ΦΡΟΥΡΙΟ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

¶ποψη Κέρκυρας (περ. 1840). Αριστερά διακρίνεται τροχήλατο ατμόπλοιο.

ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΟ-ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το καταδρομικό «Έλλη» στην Κέρκυρα 

Το ελαφρό καταδρομικό «ΕΛΛΗ» έμεινε στην ιστορία του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού όχι για τη δράση του, αλλά για το τέλος του, καθώς τορπιλίστηκε από Ιταλικό υποβρύχιο στην Τήνο στις 08.25Ά της 15ης Αυγούστου 1940, ενώ εκτελούσε θρησκευτική αποστολή και δεν υπήρχε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση με την Ιταλία. Ήταν το αποκορύφωμα μιας σειράς προκλήσεων από την πλευρά των Ιταλών.
Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε στις Η.Π.Α. μεταξύ των ετών 1912-1913 στα ναυπηγεία της Νέας Υόρκης με παραγγελία της Κινέζικης κυβέρνησης. Τελικά αγοράστηκε από την Ελληνική το καλοκαίρι του 1914 και κατάπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με ελληνικό πλήρωμα. Έλαβε μέρος σε επιχειρήσεις κατά τη διάρκεια του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
Η «ΕΛΛΗ» είχε εκτόπισμα 2600 τόνων, μήκος 105 μέτρα, πλάτος 12, βύθισμα 5 και μπορούσε να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 20 κόμβων. Ο οπλισμός της περιλάμβανε 2 πυροβόλα Armstrong των 152 χλστ, 4 των 102 χλστ και 2 των 76 χλστμ, όλα του ιδίου τύπου.
Κατά τη διετία 1924-1925 υπέστη εκτεταμένες μετασκευές στα γαλλικά ναυπηγεία του La seine. Τότε αντικαταστάθηκαν οι ανθρακολέβητες με πετρελαιολέβητες και τοποθετήθηκαν τρεις καινούργιοι ατμοστρόβιλοι. Αφαιρέθηκε το ογκώδες επίστεγο, κατασκευάστηκε νέα σύγχρονη γέφυρα, νέος τριποδικός ιστός και νέοι καπνοδόχοι.
Αφαιρέθηκαν τα τέσσερα πλευρικά πυροβόλα των 102 χλστ και αντικαταστάθηκαν με ένα των 152 χλστ που εγκαταστάθηκε πίσω από τη δεύτερη καπνοδόχο. Το σύστημα βολής εκσυγχρονίστηκε με κατευθυντήρα Vickers, ενώ τοποθετήθηκαν δύο τορπιλλοβλητικοί σωλήνες των 450 χλστ και σύστημα ποντίσεως ναρκών με μεταφορική ικανότητα 100 ναρκών (μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα του σκάφους μετά τη μετασκευή εκτίθεται στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο).

*** Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1931 (Π. Σπίγγος) δείχνει την «ΕΛΛΗ» μετά τις μετασκευές, αγκυροβολημένη έξω από το Βίδο ενώ άκατοι πηγαινοέρχονται σε άγνωστα πολεμικά (Βρετανικά :Wink:  αγκυροβολημένα μεταξύ Βίδο και Παλιού Λιμανιού. Αριστερά διακρίνεται το γερμανικό προδρέδνωτ linienschiff «Schleswic Holstein» (καθέλκυσης 1908, εκτοπίσματος 13.000 τόνων). Το γερμανικό αυτό πολεμικό πέρασε στην ιστορία, καθώς έριξε τις πρώτες κανονιές του ΒΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Στις 31 Αυγούστου 1939 κατάπλευσε στο Δάντσιγκ και την 1η Σεπτέμβρη, ώρα 04.45Ά, άνοιξε πυρ κατά της πολωνικής σφήνας της Westerplate.

(Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του κου Αντρέα Σταματόπουλου) 

ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΟ ΕΛΛΗ-1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο μανδράκι φαίνονται δυο πλοία. Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για αυτα;


αγαπητέ Τάσο, το πλοίο αριστερά είναι ένα από τα τροχήλατα ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ ή ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ (το 2ο)του Π.Ν., που για ένα διάστημα τοποθετήθηκαν σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια.
Από το πλοίο δεξιά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω λεπτομέρεις. Αν θες ανέβασε μια μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση του σημείου.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας 1930 (περ.)

Σε πρώτο πλάνο δεξιά ο Μαρκάς που καταστράφηκε κατά τους βομβαρδισμούς του 1940. Στην προκυμαία (Καφέ Γυαλί) δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί οι χώροι όπου έως τα γραφεία των πορθμείων, ενώ στο επάνω μέρος (οδός Δονζελώτ) διακρίνεται η ψηλή οικοδομή Παραμυθιώτη-Μπαρονέτου.
Το πλοίο που είναι αγκυροβολημένο έξω από το λιμάνι είναι γερμανικό της NORD DEUTSCHE LLOYD. Στο βάθος αναχωρεί επιβατηγό, (πιθανώς Σέρβικο τουριστικό) το οποίο εμφανίζεται και σε άλλες φωτογραφίες εκείνης της περιόδου.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Αρχείο Κόκκαλη και οι πληροφορίες για την ταυτότητα των πλοίων οφείλονται στον αείμνηστο γιατρό Κώστα Σγούρο.

ΛΙΜΑΝΙ 930.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο που καταδικνύει και την κοσμοπολίτικη έλξη της Κέρκυρας! 

Το πλοίο δεξιά είναι πράγματι το Σέρβικο KRALJICA MARIJA (ναυπήγησης 1906 ως ARAGUAYA) της Jugoslavenski Lloyd που ταξίδεψε για λογαριασμό της το 1930-40. Κατόπιν έπεσε στα χέρια του Vichy και καταστράφηκε το 1942 κατά την απόβαση των συμμάχων στη Καζαμπλάνκα. 
Φωτο του πλοίου υπάρχει και εδώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ George Kerkyra

Με αφορμή τις δύο ωραίες και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες σχετικά με το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας θέλω να πω πως κάπως έτσι γράφεται η ιστορία. Πετραδάκι από δω κι από κει , μερικοί λίθοι και δύο τρείς καλοί μάστορες που θα τα ταιριάξουν και να το οικοδόμημα.
Αυτό πιστεύω ότι το έχουν κατά νου και άλλοι.

ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΣ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιο φιλμ απο την βιβλιοθηκη  του Institut National de l'Audiovisuel  (ΙΝΑ) απο τις 9 Μαιου 1959
http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF86642658/mediterranee.fr.html

Απο το προγραμμα  Voyage sans passeport με τον Gilles Simon και την Ir&#232;ne Chagneau.

Περιλαμβανει απιθανα πλανα απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος.  Δειτε το με την ησυχια σας

•    ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ   1:06 μεχρι 2:02

192021.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs αναμνησειs

----------


## george_kerkyra

ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ "ΜΟΥΡΑΓΙΑ" ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ (κοντά στο λιμάνι) - Αρχές 20ου αιώνα

ΜΟΥΡΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΕΣ 20ου.jpg

Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας, από το βιβλίο του Hubert Pernot "Εξερευνωντας την Ελλάδα. Φωτογραφίες 1898-1913", εκδοσεις ΟΛΚΟΣ

σάρωση0007.jpg

Ιστιοφόρα έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1850-1860 (από σειρά φωτογραφιών εκείνης της περιόδου η οποία εκτίθεται στο Μουσείο του Μον ρεπώ στην Κέρκυρα).

ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-1858.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας, από το βιβλίο του Hubert Pernot "Εξερευνωντας την Ελλάδα. Φωτογραφίες 1898-1913", εκδοσεις ΟΛΚΟΣ


Και τωρα πρεπει να αναγνωρισουμε τα πλοια στα δημοσιευματα υπ αριθμον 110 και 111. _Ellinis_?

----------


## george_kerkyra

Γιατί όχι και το 112; :lol::-):wink:




> Και τωρα πρεπει να αναγνωρισουμε τα πλοια στα δημοσιευματα υπ αριθμον 110 και 111. _Ellinis_?

----------


## george_kerkyra

Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας: Β΄Παγκόσμιος (άγνωστη ημερομηνία)

ΠΑΛΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Κέρκυρα, δρομολόγια εταιρειών ΤΟΓΙΑ και ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΥ (πηγή: εφημερίδα "Κέρκυρα", φ. 25 Νοέμβρη 1928 )

----------


## george_kerkyra

Μπορούν να βρεθούν στοιχεία για το φορτηγό "Αρχιμήδης" ; Έχω βρει μόνο ότι το Νοέμβρη του 1925 έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα-Τεργέστη.
Επίσης για το φορτηγό "Μελπομένη" το οποίο πρέπει να βυθίστηκε στην ίδια περίπου χρονική περίοδο (και τα δύο πιθανόν μπλέκονται σε ναυταπάτες της εποχής)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπορούν να βρεθούν στοιχεία για το φορτηγό "Αρχιμήδης" ; Έχω βρει μόνο ότι το Νοέμβρη του 1925 έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα-Τεργέστη.
>  Επίσης για το φορτηγό "Μελπομένη" το οποίο πρέπει να βυθίστηκε στην ίδια περίπου χρονική περίοδο (και τα δύο πιθανόν μπλέκονται σε ναυταπάτες της εποχής)


Το *Μελπομενη* ειναι αυτο (27 Οκτωβριου 1919) ...
19191027 Melpomeni.jpg

που παρουσιαστηκε και εδω... http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77086

Ο Τουρκος Savaş Karakaş  απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη εκανε προσφατα ενα ωραιο ντοκυμανταιρ http://www.iztv.com.tr/program.aspx?id=1131 που παρουσιαστηκε στην τουρκικη τηλεοραση και στο οποιον προσφερα αρκετα. Αναμεσα στα αλλα ξερουμε οτι προς το τελος το *Μελπομενη* ειχε μπλεξει σε ορισμενες βρωμικες δουλειες. Στο τελευταιο του ταξιδι φαινεται οτι μετεφερε αυτοκινητα Austin (οχι Bugatti οπως νομιζαμε αρχικα) στην Κωνσταντινουπολη...

Το πλοιο (που ανηκε στον Π. Λαιμο) βυθιστηκε στις 3 Μαιου 1921 αναμεσα στα Δαρδανελλια και την Τενεδο.

Αν ξερεις τιποτε αλλο για ναυταπατες του πλοιου αυτου , θαθελαμε να το μαθουμε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπορούν να βρεθούν στοιχεία για το φορτηγό "Αρχιμήδης" ; Έχω βρει μόνο ότι το Νοέμβρη του 1925 έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα-Τεργέστη.
> Επίσης για το φορτηγό "Μελπομένη" το οποίο πρέπει να βυθίστηκε στην ίδια περίπου χρονική περίοδο (και τα δύο πιθανόν μπλέκονται σε ναυταπάτες της εποχής)


Ιδου ορισμενα πραγματα για το *Αρχιμηδης* που ψαχνεις

Ανηκε στην _Lamport and Holt Line_ 


_Archimedes_ 
          1911           ex- *Den of Airlie*, 1912 purchased from Barrie & Son, Glasgow renamed             *Archimedes*, 1914-1919 requisitioned as British Expeditionary Force             supply ship, 1932 sold to Ben Line renamed *Benmacdhui*.



> Year:     1911
> Name:     DEN OF AIRLIE     Keel:     
> Type:     Cargo ship     Launch Date:     27.6.11
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     8.11
> Tons:     5364     Link:     1589
> DWT:         Yard No:     620
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     132.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     16.5     Builder:     Russell
> ...


Επισης εδω http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/LH2.html βρισκουμε




> During 1912 two ships were acquired; C. Barrie and Sons' *Den of Airlie* built by Russell and Co. Ltd., Port Glasgow, the previous year, and the *Horley* from Houlder, Middleton and Company, also delivered the previous year, but by the Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., of Newcastle. 
> 
> They were renamed *Archimedes* and *Euclid* respectively, and remained in the fleet for a number of years, both eventually going to the Ben Line. The *Archimedes* became the *Benmacdhui* in 1932, while the *Euclid* was renamed *Benvannoch* a year earlier. The former having been damaged by air attack off Yarmouth on February 10, 1941, was lost on December 21, the same year, when sunk by a mine 10', miles E.N .E. of Spurn Head, while on passage from Immingham to Hong Kong, two crew members being lost.





Arch0.jpg



Επισης εδω http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...imedes-01.html

Archimedes.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Δεν περίμενα τόσα στοιχεία και φωτογραφία.
Το 1926 γίνεται κατάχρηση σε μια από τις Ενώσεις Γεωργικών Συνεταιρισμών της Κέρκυρας (κάπου 25 εκατομύρια δραχμές της εποχής) και μπλέκεται με εικονικό φορτίο το "Αρχιμήδης". 
Δύο χρόνια αργότερα, στο δικαστήριο, ο νομικός σύμβουλος της ενάγουσας Εθνικής τράπεζας αναφέρεται  σε εμπλοκή του Lloyd σε ναυταπάτη με το "Μελπομένη".
Φωτογραφίζω το κείμενο της αγόρευσης (62 σελίδες) και θα στείλω ότι είναι σχετικό.







> Ιδου ορισμενα πραγματα για το *Αρχιμηδης* που ψαχνεις
> 
> Ανηκε στην _Lamport and Holt Line_ 
> 
> 
> _Archimedes_ 
> 1911 ex- *Den of Airlie*, 1912 purchased from Barrie & Son, Glasgow renamed *Archimedes*, 1914-1919 requisitioned as British Expeditionary Force supply ship, 1932 sold to Ben Line renamed *Benmacdhui*.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## george_kerkyra

Εισήγηση δικηγόρου Εθνικής Τράπεζας στο Εφετείο Κέρκυρας στις 3 Μάρτη 1928 (απάτη και καταχρηση σε μία από τις 3 Ενώσεις Γεωργικών Συνεταιρισμών της Κέρκυρας). Επισημαίνεται ψευτικη φορτωτική στο φορτηγό ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ και γίνεται αναφορά (ως παράδειγμα ναυταπάτης) στο φορτηγό ΜΕΛΠΟΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ιδου ορισμενα πραγματα για το *Αρχιμηδης* που ψαχνεις
> 
> Ανηκε στην _Lamport and Holt Line_ 
> 
> 
> _Archimedes_ 
> 1911 ex- *Den of Airlie*, 1912 purchased from Barrie & Son, Glasgow renamed *Archimedes*, 1914-1919 requisitioned as British Expeditionary Force supply ship, 1932 sold to Ben Line renamed *Benmacdhui*.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ας το δούμε και σαν BENMACDHUI , μια ακόμη φωτ/φία δε βλάπτει.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...acdhui-07.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εισήγηση δικηγόρου Εθνικής Τράπεζας στο Εφετείο Κέρκυρας στις 3 Μάρτη 1928 (απάτη και καταχρηση σε μία από τις 3 Ενώσεις Γεωργικών Συνεταιρισμών της Κέρκυρας). Επισημαίνονται ψευτικη φορτωτική στο φορτηγό ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ και γίνεται αναφορά (ως παράδειγμα ναυταπάτης) στο φορτηγό ΜΕΛΠΟΜΕΝΗ.


Το ντοκουμεντο που παραθετεις εδω δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι το *Μελπομενη* ηταν το πλοιο που ανεφερα προηγουμενως μια και γινεται αναφορα σψο ναυαγιο του και τι μετεφερε

----------


## george_kerkyra

¶ποψη διαύλου Βίδο-Κέρκυρας από Καβοσίδερο Παλαιού Φρουρίου

(αναγνώριση πλοίου; )

1981-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Μελπομενη* ειναι αυτο (27 Οκτωβριου 1919) ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102045
> 
> που παρουσιαστηκε και εδω... http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77086
> 
> Ο Τουρκος Savaş Karakaş απο την Κωνσταντινουπολη εκανε προσφατα ενα ωραιο ντοκυμανταιρ http://www.iztv.com.tr/program.aspx?id=1131 που παρουσιαστηκε στην τουρκικη τηλεοραση και στο οποιον προσφερα αρκετα. Αναμεσα στα αλλα ξερουμε οτι προς το τελος το *Μελπομενη* ειχε μπλεξει σε ορισμενες βρωμικες δουλειες. Στο τελευταιο του ταξιδι φαινεται οτι μετεφερε αυτοκινητα Austin (οχι Bugatti οπως νομιζαμε αρχικα) στην Κωνσταντινουπολη...
> 
> Το πλοιο (που ανηκε στον Π. Λαιμο) βυθιστηκε στις 3 Μαιου 1921 αναμεσα στα Δαρδανελλια και την Τενεδο.
> 
> Αν ξερεις τιποτε αλλο για ναυταπατες του πλοιου αυτου , θαθελαμε να το μαθουμε...


Νίκο, νομίζω πως για αυτό το Μελπομένη "συζητήσαμε" και σε άλλο θέμα οτι δεν πρόκειται για το ελληνικό Μελπομένη αλλά για το Melpomene της Lloyd Austiaco. 

Vessel ____Built __Years in Service ___________________________________Tons
Melpomene - 1883 - 1919 transferred to Lloyd Triestino. BU Savona 22.4.23 - 2,986

Έτσι δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶ποψη διαύλου Βίδο-Κέρκυρας από Καβοσίδερο Παλαιού Φρουρίου
> 
> (αναγνώριση πλοίου


 To περίφημο ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ του Καραγεώργη. Όμορφο πλοίο! :!:

----------


## george_kerkyra

[QUOTE=Ellinis;380838]To περίφημο ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ του Καραγεώργη. Όμορφο πλοίο! :!:[/QU
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## george_kerkyra

To Θ/Κ ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ στην Κέρκυρα το 1903

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, τα 4 αντιτορπιλλικά τύπου Dardo και μικρότερα πλοία στην Κέρκυρα μετά πό γυμνάσια

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Θ/Κ ΑΒΕΡΩΦ, τα 4 αντιτορπιλλικά τύπου Dardo και μικρότερα πλοία στην Κέρκυρα μετά πό γυμνάσια


Φοβερή φωτογραφία.
Αλλά για πες μου  εκείνο το παπόρο αριστερά που καπνίζει πιο είναι ??

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Φοβερή φωτογραφία.
> Αλλά για πες μου εκείνο το παπόρο αριστερά που καπνίζει πιο είναι ??


Είναι σέρβικο τουριστικό. Στο nautilia υπάρχει υλικό για αυτό αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που ακριβώς.

----------


## Ellinis

Για δες εδώ..

----------


## george_kerkyra

Στη μία φωτογραφία είναι το Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ και στην άλλη το ίδιο μαζί με το Υ/Β ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ (με μια επιφύλαξη πάντα). Ερωτηματικό, αν το σκάφος στο οποίο ειναι παραβεβλημένα είναι το βηθητικό ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ ή το Π.Γ.Υ ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ φίλε Γιώργο. Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ είχε περισσότερες υπερκατασκευές.

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Eίναι το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ φίλε Γιώργο. Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ είχε περισσότερες υπερκατασκευές.


 
Ευχαριστώ. Χρόνια είχα αυτήν την απορία!!!!

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ελληνικά πολεμικά στην Κέρκυρα.
Σε πρώτο πλάνο το Α/Τ ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΙΩΤΗΣ (τύπου Dardo με στολοδρομικό αρθμό 48 )

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από την εφηεμρίδα "ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ", φ. 27 Αυγ. 2010 (σελ. 1)

----------


## george_kerkyra

Λίγος μετά τον πόλεμο: Εφοδιασμός του κυλινδρόμυλου Ζαφειρόπουλου-Σοφιανόπουλου με σιτάρι από το φορτηγό "Χαρούλα". Σήμερα το σιλό και ο κυλινδρόμυλος δεν υπάρχουν, ενώ η θάλασσα έχει υποχωρήσει πάνω από 50 μέτρα για να κατασκευαστεί το νέο λιμάνι

----------


## george_kerkyra

Βομβαρδισμός του λιμανιού της Κέρκυρας κατα τον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το νησί Βίδο. Οι βόμβες εκρήγνυνται στη θάλασσα.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το S.S. George Washington στην Κέρκυρα σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Σεπτέμβρη 1923.
Η φωτογραφία είναι βγαλμένη από το σηματοφορικό σταθμό του Παλαιού Φρουρίου και ο στρατιώτης είναι ιταλός (η Κέρκυρα κατελήφθη από τους Ιταλούς το Σεπτέμβρη του 1923 για ένα μήνα) ως αντίποινα για τη δολοφονία του στρατηγού Tellini στα υπό διαμόρφωση ελληνοαλβανικά σύνορα

George_Washington_Kerkyra_sep1923.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το S.S. George Washington στην Κέρκυρα σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Σεπτέμβρη 1923.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι βγαλμένη από το σηματοφορικό σταθμό του Παλαιού Φρουρίου και ο στρατιώτης είναι ιταλός (η Κέρκυρα κατελήφθη από τους Ιταλούς το Σεπτέμβρη του 1923 για ένα μήνα) ως αντίποινα για τη δολοφονία του στρατηγού Tellini στα υπό διαμόρφωση ελληνοαλβανικά σύνορα



Φιλε Γιωργο

Βεβαιως ειναι το *George Washington*.  Στο ιδιο θεμα ειχαμε δημοσιευσει (ο _Ellinis_ και εγω) μια φωτογραφια και μια συζητηση για το πλοιο. Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι το περιοδικο _Ατλαντις_ το ειχε  δημοσιευσει το 1925

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...36&postcount=5





> This is a photograph of two unknown Greek ships somewhere in the Aegean in September 1925. It was published in the Greek American magazine Atlantis
> 
> Unknown ships 1 & 2 1925.jpg


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...62&postcount=6





> ............
> Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση είναι το υπερωκεάνειο στην τρίτη φωτο. Πρόκειται για το *George Washington* με τα χρώματα της United States Lines. Ένα σκαρί 220 μέτρων που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1909 με αυτό το όνομα για τη North German Lloyd. Κατά τον 1ο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο κατασχέθηκε από τις ΗΠΑ και παρέμεινε στην ιδιοκτησία τους και μετά το τέλος του πολέμου.
> 
> Το 1921 πέρασε στα χέρια της United States Lines και ταξίδευε μεταξύ Βρέμης και Νέας Υόρκης. Το 1931 −με την οικονομική κρίση− παροπλίστηκε και επανενεργοποιήθηκε για τις ανάγκες του πολέμου το 1940.
> Επέζησε για να παροπλοιστεί το 1947 και να καταστραφεί απο πυρκαγιά το 1951. Κατόπιν διαλύθηκε.
> 
> Την εντύπωση μου την έκανε το οτι βρέθηκε στο Αιγαίο. Ίσως να ήταν σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα μιας και η USL δεν έκανε τακτικούς πλόες στην Μεσόγειο. Το μικρότερο επιβατηγό μπροστά του δεν κατάφερα να το αναγνωρίσω.
> .........
> 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

> Το S.S. George Washington στην Κέρκυρα σε λεπτομέρεια φωτογραφίας του Σεπτέμβρη 1923. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104674





> Βεβαιως ειναι το *George Washington*. Στο ιδιο θεμα ειχαμε δημοσιευσει (ο _Ellinis_ και εγω) μια φωτογραφια και μια συζητηση για το πλοιο. Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι το περιοδικο _Ατλαντις_ το ειχε δημοσιευσει το 1925


Aγαπητοί φίλοι, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι το *George Washington*. 
Πρώτα απ' όλα το πλοίο φέρει στα φουγάρα του μια παχιά άσπρη ρίγα και όχι τα σινιάλα της United States Lines. Τα σινιάλα αυτά παραπέμπουν σε πλοίο της Ιταλικής Νavigatione Generale Italiana (NGI)

Ας δούμε τι εννοώ: 

ngi.jpg...........usl2.jpg
σινιάλα NGI ........-.επιχρωμ. George Washington 1925

Νομίζω πως είναι ασφαλές να υποθέσουμε οτι το ιταλικό πλοίο είχε καταπλεύσει στα πλαίσια της Ιταλικής κατοχής, ίσως μεταφέροντας εφόδια ή στρατεύματα.
Εξάλλου το βρίσκω απίθανο οι αμερικάνοι τουρίστες του George Washington να αποβιβάστηκαν σε ένα υπό κατοχή νησί...

Οι σχεδιαστικές γραμμές του εικονιζόμενου μου θυμίζουν κάποιο πλοίο της NGI αλλά θα πρέπει να το ψάξω περισσότερο για να σας πω ποιό μπορεί να είναι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aγαπητοί φίλοι, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι το *George Washington*. 
> .......


Ελα, μπραβο μας επιασες ξανα....   Περιμενουμε

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πιθανόν να είναι ένα από τα Colombo, Roma, Giulio Cesare, Duilio με πιο πιθανά ένα από τα δύο τελευταία λόγω υπερκατασκευής στην πρύμη.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Τα ιταλικά καράβια που βρίσκονταν στην Κέρκυρα το Σεπτέμβρη του 1923 ήταν:

ΘΩΡΗΚΤΑ: Conte di Cavour, Giulio Cesare, Duilio.

ΒΑΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ: San Giorgio, San Marco

ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ: G. Verdi, Vittorio-Emmanuele, G. Pepe, Premuda 

ΜΕΤΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ: Sicilia, Porto di Rondi, Citta di Catania και 5 μικρότερα.

 (από το βιβλίο "Η ελληνοϊταλική κρίση του 1923", Σάκκουλας, 2009, σελ. 180)


Βοηθάει αυτό;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Georgre kerkyra ψάχνουμε το επιβατικό καράβι της φωτογραφίας με το βέλος και την εποχή αυτή τα καράβια της Navigazione Generale Italiana (NGI) ήταν αυτά που αναφέρω στην προηγούμενη σελίδα. Επειδή η φωτογραφία δεν είναι καθαρή, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα πιο από τα τέσσερα επιβατηγά που αναφέρω είναι το εικονιζόμενο. Πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τα Giulio Cesare ή Duilio (επιβατηγά).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τα ιταλικά καράβια που βρίσκονταν στην Κέρκυρα το Σεπτέμβρη του 1923 ήταν:
> 
> ΘΩΡΗΚΤΑ: Conte di Cavour, Giulio Cesare, Duilio.
> 
> ΒΑΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ: San Giorgio, San Marco
> 
> ΕΛΑΦΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ: G. Verdi, Vittorio-Emmanuele, G. Pepe, Premuda 
> 
> ΜΕΤΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ: Sicilia, Porto di Rondi, Citta di Catania και 5 μικρότερα.
> ...


 
Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν ας δούμε μερικά από αυτά (ελπίζω να είναι σωστά)

*ΘΩΡΗΚΤΑ*

CONTE DI CAVOUR

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cavour-01.html




GIULIO CESARE

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cesare-06.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cesare-08.html




DUILIO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Duilio-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=τοξότης;385906]Μιας και αναφέρθηκαν ας δούμε μερικά από αυτά (ελπίζω να είναι σωστά)

ΘΩΡΗΚΤΑ

CONTE DI CAVOUR

GIULIO CESARE

DUILIO

*ΒΑΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΔΡΟΜΙΚΑ*

SAN GIORGIO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...iorgio-05.html




SAN MARCO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Marco-05.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το λιμανι της Κερκυρας γυρω στα 1990. Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο;

Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994


Corfu.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το λιμανι της Κερκυρας γυρω στα 1990. Ποιο ειναι το πλοιο;
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη 777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994
> 
> 
> Corfu.jpg


 Ειναι το The AZUR  του Χανδρη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πιθανόν να είναι ένα από τα Colombo, Roma, Giulio Cesare, Duilio με πιο πιθανά ένα από τα δύο τελευταία λόγω υπερκατασκευής στην πρύμη.


Ας τα δούμε και τα τέσσερα 

COLOMBO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...olombo-08.html




ROMA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-06.html




GIULIO CESARE

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Cesare-02.html





DUILIO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Duilio-02.html

----------


## CORFU

και για οποιον θυμαται καλυτερα ερχονταν καθε Κυριακη απογευμα....

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ηφωτογραφία είναι προπολεμική αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο στοιχείο. 
Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος το πλοίο;

Χ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καρτ ποσταλ απο την Κερκυρα στα ιταλικα και με λαθη, που αγορασα στο delcampe. Φυσικα στην μεση το *Εγνατια*. Τα  αλλα δυο; *Ατρευς* και *Αιγευς*;


Corfu.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ηφωτογραφία είναι προπολεμική αλλά δεν υπάρχει κανένα άλλο στοιχείο. 
> Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος το πλοίο;
> 
> Χ.jpg


Θαλεγα οτι το η φωτογραφια μπορει να ειναι ακομη και πριν απο τον πρωτο πολεμο. Μπορει να μοιζει με το *Ερυσσος* του Γιαννουλατου, αλλα δεν μπορω να δω καλα την γεφυρα. Αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι το *Ερυσσος* δεν πηγαινε συχνα στην Κερκυρα εκτος οταν αντικαταστουσε το *Ασσος*  (Πατρα, Κερκυρα, Αγιου Σαραντα)

Eryssos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Μιαουλης* στην Κερκυρα. Για καποιο λογο αυτη η γωνια δινει τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες... Εχουμε ιδει ηδη το *Φριντων*, το *Αγγελικα* και αλλα στην ιδια θεση

Kerkyra Miaoulis.jpg

Απο το www.delcampe.net

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη εικονα!!! Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas!

----------


## τοξοτης

Πράγματι πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
Ίσως η γωνία λήψης , ίσως η ώρα , ίσως η ατμόσφαιρα να συντείνουν στο να έχουμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
Πάντως τίποτε τυχαίο για ένα έμπειρο φωτογράφο.

----------


## CORFU

το Παξοι το ετοs 1977
παξοι.jpg
πηγη.corfu old photos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κερκυρα 1930
Πηγη: Getty images

Corfu 1930.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κερκυρα 1930
> Πηγη: Getty images
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113009


Νίκο , 
Το πλοίο στο βάθος έχει καμιά σχέση με το πλοίο που εικονίζεται στο δημοσίευμα του φίλου George Kerkyra No 105/29-7-10 23:26 όπου αναφέρει ότι είναι της NORD DEUTSCHE LLOYD (χωρίς αναφορά του ονόματος) ??

Αν ξέραμε και το όνομά του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο , 
> Το πλοίο στο βάθος έχει καμιά σχέση με το πλοίο που εικονίζεται στο δημοσίευμα του φίλου George Kerkyra No 105/29-7-10 23:26 όπου αναφέρει ότι είναι της NORD DEUTSCHE LLOYD (χωρίς αναφορά του ονόματος) ??
> 
> Αν ξέραμε και το όνομά του.


Φιλε Αντωνη

Οταν δεν γραφω για το πλοιο σημαινει οτι δεν το αναγνωριζω και περιμενω καποιον αλλο να πας πει

Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα

Ν

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το "George Washington"?






> Κερκυρα 1930
> Πηγη: Getty images
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113009

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ολες οι καλες φωτογραφιες ειναι απο την ιδια οπτικη γωνια. Εδω ενα αλλο αγνωστο/γνωστο πλοιο στην Κερκυρα

Corfu.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Μήπως ο "Γλάρος" ή η "Λουτσίντα"




> Ολες οι καλες φωτογραφιες ειναι απο την ιδια οπτικη γωνια. Εδω ενα αλλο αγνωστο/γνωστο πλοιο στην Κερκυρα
> 
> Corfu.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Κεφαλλονίτη Αγγελάτου είναι.

----------


## taasos

Πολικός ειναι εχω και αλλες φωτο του πλοιου στην Κέρκυρα περιπου 1935

----------


## taasos

ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 1933

Καταγραφή πλήρους οθόνης 1162010 31817 PM.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 1933


Απιθανο!!!

----------


## taasos

KERKYRA POLIKOS

1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> KERKYRA POLIKOS


Και αριστερα το _Φριντων_ του Ιγγλεση

----------


## taasos

Καλησπέρα έχει δίκιο ο φίλος george-kerkyra το πλοίο στο λιμάνι Κέρκυρας είναι το George Washington 1923.Η φωτογραφία υπάρχει στην συλλογή μου και ανεβάζω ένα κοντινό πλάνο του πλοίου.

200.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αρόδο στα ανοιχτά είναι ένα από τα πέντε υπερωκεάνια κλάσσης "Monte" της Hamburg South American Line που κάνανε και κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Bartolomeo Borri:  Αποψις της Κερκυρας. Παμπαλαια φωτογραφια του 1870

Απο την σελιδα 10 του ενθετου *Φωτογραφιζοντας την Ελλαδα: Απο το 1839 εως τις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα* της _Καθημερινης_ της 14ης Ιουνιου 1998

Corfu.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από τοπεριοδικό L' ECO COLONIALE ITALIANA

----------


## george_kerkyra

Εφημερίδα ΕΛΠΙΣ Κέρκυρας,14 Δεκέμβρη 1912

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολυ παλια φωτογραφια της Κερκυρας (προ του 1912) με ενα επιβατηγο που φερει το γραμμα Ε στο φουγαρο του

Corfu.jpg_

Κολοκοτρωνης_ στην Κερκυρα

Kolokotronis.jpg

----------


## CORFU

και κατω δεξια τα ονομαστα μεχρι και σημερα <<μπανια του Αλεκου>>

----------


## τοξοτης

*O ΦΑΡΟΣ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ* στην Κέρκυρα
Ο φάρος αυτός κατασκευάστηκε το 1822. Το ύψος του πύργου του ειναι 8,5 μέτρα και τό εστιακό του ύψος είναι 78 μέτρα. Η πρόσβαση στον φάρο είναι εύκολη καθώς βρίσκεται πάνω στα τείχη του κάστρου μέσα στην πόλη της Κέρκυρας. Εντάχθηκε στο Ελληνικό φαρικό δίκτυοτο 1863.



*IONIAN SKIPPER* 

http://ionianskipper.blogspot.com

----------


## taasos

fm1081873 OK.tif.jpgΚέρκυρα Κυριακή των Βαΐων με 2 πλοία στο λιμάνι το ένα το Λουτσίντα το άλλο άγνωστο

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Τάσο, η φωτογραφία είναι προπολεμική και το μαύρο πλοίο νομίζω πως είναι το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ. Και αν βλέπω έχει τα σινιάλα της ατμοπλοϊας ΜακΔούαλ & Βαρβούρ, οπότε πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη πριν το 1916.

----------


## taasos

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία για το πλοίο Μυκάλη αλλά και μια επαλήθευση από εσάς εάν είναι και  το πλοίο το άσπρο το Λουτσιντα όπως πιστεύω. Η Φώτο δεν γράφει ακριβή χρονολογία πιθανόν 1916 από άλλες που έχω πιστεύω , αλλά οι φωτoγραφία  έγραφε Φώτο Κέρκυρας 1900-1920.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΛΟΥΤΣΙΝΤΑ ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ακτοπλοϊκό μετά τον β'παγκόσμιο. 
Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά αν πρόκειται για πρώην θαλαμηγό μετασκευασμένη ακτοπλοϊκό. Κρίνοντας από την κατάλευκη και άψογη εμφάνιση θα πόνταρα στο να είναι κάποια πραγματική θαλαμηγός.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από το υλικό στο nautilia προκύπτει ότι η "Λουτσίντα" έρχονταν στην Κέρκυρα ανάμεσα 1948 και 1951.
Η χρονολόγηση της φωτογραφίας γίνεται λίγο προβληματική;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια συγκριση του πλοιου της φωτογραφιας της Κερκυρας με το *Shemara/Lucinda* (δεξια) μας δειχνει οτι τα δυο πλοια εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες. 

Two together.jpg

----------


## taasos

Ένα κοντινό πλάνο να δούμε από κοντά ότι μοιάζει πολύ αλλά βλέποντας τον φουγάρο στο πάνω μέρος δεν είναι μαύρο που ήταν του πλοίου Λουτσίντα, ενώ στο άλλο φαίνετε ότι ήταν το Μυκάλη 

fm1081873-1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Όντως μοιάζει πολύ της LUCINDA.

Πάντως η φωτογραφία επιβεβαιώνει τον Ellinis περί του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ. Το όνομα στη πλώρη του μαύρου πλοίου νομίζω ότι τώρα φαίνεται αρκετα καθαρά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πάντως η φωτογραφία επιβεβαιώνει τον Ellinis περί του ΜΥΚΑΛΗ. Το όνομα στη πλώρη του μαύρου πλοίου νομίζω ότι τώρα φαίνεται αρκετα καθαρά.


Νομιζω οτι ειναι η καθαροτερη φωτογραφια του *Μυκαλη* που εχω δει στο nautilia.gr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα κοντινό πλάνο να δούμε από κοντά ότι μοιάζει πολύ αλλά βλέποντας τον φουγάρο στο πάνω μέρος δεν είναι μαύρο που ήταν του πλοίου Λουτσίντα, ενώ στο άλλο φαίνετε ότι ήταν το Μυκάλη 
> 
> fm1081873-1.jpg


Το αλλο πλοιο (το ασπρο) ειναι το *Αθηναι* του Αποστολου Ριγγα  (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...arvard-Athinai). πρωην  *Wacouta/Harvard*.

----------


## Ellinis

Δύσκολο να είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ Νίκο. Σαν ΑΘΗΝΑΙ ταξίδευε με μαύρο φουγάρο που είχε για σινιάλο το βαθμό του λοχία.
¶σε που ως θαλαμηγός WACOUTA το έχουμε δει να έχει 3 ιστία, ενώ το εικονιζόμενο εχει δύο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo CORFU.jpgΑπο καρτ ποσταλ οπου ξεχωρίζουμε το Αππια. Αριστερά του είναι λογικά ο Μιαούληςμ ενω αν θυμάμαι καλά ως υπηρετήσας στο Π.Ν. το άλλο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι η κανονιοφόρος 
Αρσλάνογλου ;

----------


## Gallos952

*Miaoulis by Nomikos and Appia by Adriatica after 1962 when
italian ferry start to run together with Egnatia by HML (1961).
Jean-Francois@Paris*




> PHOTO 006 despo CORFU.jpgΑπο καρτ ποσταλ οπου ξεχωρίζουμε το Αππια. Αριστερά του είναι λογικά ο Μιαούληςμ ενω αν θυμάμαι καλά ως υπηρετήσας στο Π.Ν. το άλλο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι η κανονιοφόρος 
> Αρσλάνογλου ;

----------


## Gallos952

*The boat behind is Miaoulis. 
No search yet for the facing one.*
JF@Paris.fr




> Μια καρτ-ποστάλ που απέκτησα πρόσφατα από το ebay!
> Συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω σκάνερ, χρησιμοποίησα την εικόνα από το ebay, αλλά έπρεπε πρώτα να σβήσω το λογότυπο ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45319
> 
> Έάν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρόκειται για το Κυκλάδες, ή;

----------


## Gallos952

*Another well none image of Miaoulis living Kerkyra
not yet proposed in that specific file. It was published 
as a postcard.*
JF@Paris.fr

Miaoulis@Corfu 950s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *The boat behind is Miaoulis. 
> No search yet for the facing one.*
> JF@Paris.fr


It is the _KYKLADES_ of the J.Togias Nav. Co.

----------


## Gallos952

*Thanks for the link, Aris. I have a brochure of that ship in my collection.
There is many missed pictures into the "Piraeus Surrounding Area" file, 
mostly at the first pages, but also many interesting one. 
Is there a specific file with some pictures of Piraeus passengers port with
views of ships locations and* *general* *environment ?
Have a nice days.*
JF




> It is the _KYKLADES_ of the J.Togias Nav. Co.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO 006 despo CORFU.jpgΑπο καρτ ποσταλ οπου ξεχωρίζουμε το Αππια. Αριστερά του είναι λογικά ο Μιαούληςμ ενω αν θυμάμαι καλά ως υπηρετήσας στο Π.Ν. το άλλο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι η κανονιοφόρος 
> Αρσλάνογλου ;


 Eίναι από τις 6 Κ/Φ τύπου PGM, το  Β.Π. ΜΕΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P57. Mάλλον εσύ πρόλαβες μιά από τις  τελευταίες εν ενεργεία.

----------


## Gallos952

*Dear Xiotis,
It is difficult to cross all forum informations with sometimes 
a lot of commentaries on the same picture.
Subject was definitely closed this morning by Aris mention. 
Then, I do not understand the interest of your own answer
when you wrote that I missed an episode. 
It should be better to send new contributions to feed the blog.* 
*Thanks and regards.*
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr





> Eίναι από τις 6 Κ/Φ τύπου PGM, το  Β.Π. ΜΕΛΕΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P57. Mάλλον εσύ πρόλαβες μιά από τις  τελευταίες εν ενεργεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Dear Xiotis,
> It is difficult to cross all forum informations with sometimes 
> a lot of commentaries on the same picture.
> Subject was definitely closed this morning by Aris mention. 
> Then, I do not understand the interest of your own answer
> when you wrote that I missed an episode. 
> It should be better to send new contributions to feed the blog.* 
> *Thanks and regards.*
> Jean-Francois@Paris.fr


Dear Gallos,
First of all, it's an answer to friend Despo with respect to the identity of the pictured naval ship.Every photo,apart from its main subject,could accept various comments e.g some members write about the cars model they recognize etc
No one subject can be considered as definitely closed.
Ι'm sure this is the first time when we contact each other.Could you show where I wrote "you missed an episode"?? Most likely you confuse me with another person.
Of course, I send a lot of historic photos taken by myself and many useful,I believe,comments in several themes when it's required.
Tks & rgds

----------


## Gallos952

*Xiotis, Here is the translation of your previous message :*

It is from 6 K / W type PGM, the VP MELETOPOULOS P57. Probably you missed one of the last active.

*I understand the second phrase but noting at all to the beginning who's coded for me. 
Best regards.
JF*




> Dear Gallos,
> First of all, it's an answer to friend Despo with respect to the identity of the pictured naval ship.Every photo,apart from its main subject,could accept various comments e.g some members write about the cars model they recognize etc
> No one subject can be considered as definitely closed.
> Ι'm sure this is the first time when we contact each other.Could you show where I wrote "you missed an episode"?? Most likely you confuse me with another person.
> Of course, I send a lot of historic photos taken by myself and many useful,I believe,comments in several themes when it's required.
> Tks & rgds

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Dear Gallos,the translation is:
She is from the 6 PGM type gunboats*,the RHS* MELETOPOULOS P57. Rather you chanced one of the last in service.

*Αbbreviations:
Κ/Φ=Κanonioforos=Gunboat
B.Π.=Vasilikon Plion,the english equivalent R.H.S.=Royal Hellenic Ship.

It's known, the Google translation is sinister but I had estimated you could understand well in Greek. 

Best Rgds

----------


## τοξοτης

Απόσπασμα απο δημοσίευμα στην ιστοσελίδα  http://averoph.wordpress.com
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................

   Tό 1913 η Πάργα απέκτησε την ανεξαρτησία της.Έτσι σιγά σιγά ήρθε και η ημέρα της επιστροφής των κειμηλίων της στη θέση τους.

  Το γεγονός αυτό έγινε στην Κέρκυρα τις 22/5/1930,με την πιο επίσημη τελετή και σεβασμό προς τους ηθικούς νόμους της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας.Την 21η Μαϊου ήρθε στην Κέρκυρα το θρυλικό πλοίο “Ελλη”,μεταφέροντας την Παργινή Επιτροπή παραλαβής των κειμηλίων.

  Μητροπολίτης Κερκύρας ήταν τότε ο Αθηναγόρας,μετέπειτα Πατριάρχης. Μητροπολίτης Παραμυθιάς και Πάργας ήταν ο συνονόματος Αθηναγόρας.

----------


## Gallos952

*Thank you Victor, it's very kind of you.
Kali evdomada.*
JF@Paris.fr





> Dear Gallos,the translation is:
> She is from the 6 PGM type gunboats*,the RHS* MELETOPOULOS P57. Rather you chanced one of the last in service.
> 
> *Αbbreviations:
> Κ/Φ=Κanonioforos=Gunboat
> B.Π.=Vasilikon Plion,the english equivalent R.H.S.=Royal Hellenic Ship.
> 
> It's known, the Google translation is sinister but I had estimated you could understand well in Greek. 
> 
> Best Rgds

----------


## CORFU

> Απόσπασμα απο δημοσίευμα στην ιστοσελίδα  http://averoph.wordpress.com
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................
> 
>    Tό 1913 η Πάργα απέκτησε την ανεξαρτησία της.Έτσι σιγά σιγά ήρθε και η ημέρα της επιστροφής των κειμηλίων της στη θέση τους.
> 
>   Το γεγονός αυτό έγινε στην Κέρκυρα τις 22/5/1930,με την πιο επίσημη τελετή και σεβασμό προς τους ηθικούς νόμους της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας.Την 21η Μαϊου ήρθε στην Κέρκυρα το θρυλικό πλοίο “Ελλη”,μεταφέροντας την Παργινή Επιτροπή παραλαβής των κειμηλίων.
> 
>   Μητροπολίτης Κερκύρας ήταν τότε ο Αθηναγόρας,μετέπειτα Πατριάρχης. Μητροπολίτης Παραμυθιάς και Πάργας ήταν ο συνονόματος Αθηναγόρας.


21 Μαιου ειναι και η μερα ανεξαρτησιας τον Ιονιων Νησων

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 21 Μαιου ειναι και η μερα ανεξαρτησιας τον Ιονιων Νησων


Mήπως το πιό σωστό είναι η Ένωση με την Ελλάδα; Διότι ανεξαρτησία εννοούμε ξεχωριστό κράτος.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mήπως το πιό σωστό είναι η Ένωση με την Ελλάδα; Διότι ανεξαρτησία εννοούμε ξεχωριστό κράτος.


Για την ακρίβεια η Βικιπαίδεια αναφέρει :

  Ένωση των Επτανήσων με τη Ελλάδα

  Η πρώτη επέκταση των συνόρων του ελληνικού κράτους ήρθε σε περισσότερα από τριάντα χρόνια μετά την ανακήρυξη της ανεξαρτησίας του. Δεν υπήρξε αποτέλεσμα καμιάς από τις αλυτρωτικές εξεγέρσεις του ελληνικού κράτους ούτε συντελέστηκε σε βάρος του μόνου μέχρι το 1878 εχθρού, της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας. Με τη συνθήκη που υπογράφτηκε στις 17/29 Μαρτίου 1864 ανάμεσα στις τρεις Δυνάμεις, την Αγγλία, τη Γαλλία και τη Ρωσία, και στο ελληνικό βασίλειο τα Επτάνησα πέρασαν οριστικά στην ελληνική κυριαρχία στις 21 Μαΐου. H εξέλιξη αυτή ήρθε ως επιστέγασμα μιας σειράς διαβουλεύσεων και διπλωματικών διαπραγματεύσεων, οι οποίες καθόρισαν αρκετά βαριούς όρους για την Eλλάδα που ήταν αποκλεισμένη από τις περισσότερες διπλωματικές συναντήσεις.

  H συνθήκη θέσπιζε τη διηνεκή ουδετερότητα της Kέρκυρας, γι' αυτό κατεδαφίστηκε μέρος του οχυρού της πόλης και των Παξών. Tο ελληνικό κράτος αποδέχεται όλες τις υποχρεώσεις προς ξένες κυβερνήσεις, εταιρείες και ιδιώτες, οι οποίες απέρρεαν από συμβάσεις που είχαν συναφθεί με την Iόνιο Πολιτεία ή με την Προστάτιδα Δύναμη, τη Μεγάλη Bρετανία. H ρύθμιση αυτή αφορούσε το δημόσιο χρέος των Iονίων, εμπορικά και ναυτιλιακά προνόμια αλλοδαπών και κυρίως το εκδοτικό δικαίωμα της Iονικής Τράπεζας. Tο ελληνικό κράτος αναλάμβανε επίσης να καταβάλει αποζημιώσεις και συντάξεις στους άγγλους υπαλλήλους που θα έχαναν τη θέση τους με την Ένωση. H Oρθόδοξη Εκκλησία αναγνωρίζεται ως επικρατούσα, αλλά κηρύσσεται παράλληλα η θρησκευτική και λατρευτική ελευθερία για όλα τα δόγματα και διατηρούνται τα προνόμια της Καθολικής Eκκλησίας. H Mεγάλη Bρετανία παραιτείται από την προστασία των Iονίων και μαζί με τη Γαλλία και τη Ρωσία επεκτείνουν τις εγγυήσεις που αφορούσαν την Eλλάδα και στα Iόνια νησιά.
Στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου/5 Oκτωβρίου 1864 το IΓ' Iόνιο Kοινοβούλιο υλοποίησε το σκοπό της σύγκλησής του αποφασίζοντας πανηγυρικά την Ένωση με την Eλλάδα σε "μία και αδιαίρετη πολιτεία υπό το συνταγματικό σκήπτρο του Βασιλέως Γεωργίου A' ". 



http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%...B7%CF%83%CE%B1

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστούμε τοξότη. Τυπικά η Ένωση των Επτανήσων εμφανίστηκε σαν δώρο των Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων γιά την ενθρόνιση του Γεωργίου Α'. Όσο γιά την ουδετερότητα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει πιά αλλά πχ στην Κέρκυρα υπάρχει Ναυτικό. Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχουμε κ λόγους να διατηρούμε Στρατό στα Επτάνησα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναυτικό πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν πια καθόλου στην Κέρκυρα. Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει καταργηθεί και η ΠΒ για τις πυραυλακάτους στην Παλαιοκαστρίτσα ... Στην Κεφαλλονιά έχουμε να δούμε Ελληνικό πολεμικό πλοίο χρόνια ολόκληρα ... Και λόγοι θα υπήρχαν, βλέπε π.χ. Τουρκική ναυτική βάση στην Αλβανία.

Τώρα, χωρίς να θέλω να τσακωθώ με κανέναν και με καθαρά ορθολογικά κριτήρια, είναι αμφιλεγόμενο ζήτημα εάν όντως η ένωση ωφέλησε τα Επτάνησα. Προς θεού, μη με καταλάβετε λάθος! Τα Επτάνησα ήταν και θα είναι Ελληνικά εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια και ήταν λογική η θέληση να ενωθούν με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα. Αλλά, σε άλλα θέματα, όπως π.χ. τοπική κουλτούρα και πολιτισμός, θέματα μόρφωσης (πανεπιστήμια), πολιτιστική συνείδηση αλλά και ναυτιλιακά θέματα, πιστεύω δεν μπορεί να διαφωνήσει κανείς, πως χάσαμε αρκετά πράγματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναυτικό πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν πια καθόλου στην Κέρκυρα. Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχει καταργηθεί και η ΠΒ για τις πυραυλακάτους στην Παλαιοκαστρίτσα ... Στην Κεφαλλονιά έχουμε να δούμε Ελληνικό πολεμικό πλοίο χρόνια ολόκληρα ... Και λόγοι θα υπήρχαν, βλέπε π.χ. Τουρκική ναυτική βάση στην Αλβανία.
> 
> Τώρα, χωρίς να θέλω να τσακωθώ με κανέναν και με καθαρά ορθολογικά κριτήρια, είναι αμφιλεγόμενο ζήτημα εάν όντως η ένωση ωφέλησε τα Επτάνησα. Προς θεού, μη με καταλάβετε λάθος! Τα Επτάνησα ήταν και θα είναι Ελληνικά εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια και ήταν λογική η θέληση να ενωθούν με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα. Αλλά, σε άλλα θέματα, όπως π.χ. τοπική κουλτούρα και πολιτισμός, θέματα μόρφωσης (πανεπιστήμια), πολιτιστική συνείδηση αλλά και ναυτιλιακά θέματα, πιστεύω δεν μπορεί να διαφωνήσει κανείς, πως χάσαμε αρκετά πράγματα.


 Υπάρχει ο NAΣΚΕ (Ναυτικός Σταθμός Κέρκυρας) με τα ραντάρ κ τα παρατηρητήρια που έχει, δέστα κ στο site του ΠΝ. Δραστήριος την εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου αλλά παρεμπιπτόντως τα εκάστοτε περιπολικά πχ BΛΑΧΑΒΑΣ ή ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ φύλαγαν κ τον Βασιλιά που έκανε μπάνιο. Με την Αλβανία υπήρχε θέμα κ με τα εγκληματικά στοιχεία που περνούσαν απέναντι,τι να σου κάνει μόνο το ΛΣ. Υπάρχει βέβαια κ το θέμα της τουρκικής βάσης που ανέφερες αλλά καλά-καλά οι δυνάμεις δεν επαρκούν γιά το Αιγαίο τώρα με την κατάσταση.
Γιά την ένωση των Επτανήσων καταλαβαίνω το πνεύμα σου κ τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν σε παρεξηγώ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όπου πέρασαν οι Δυτικοί στην χώρα μας άφησαν κάτι καλύτερο από κουλτούρα,πολιτισμό,αρχιτεκτονική.Βλέπε επίσης Σύρο κ Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα και ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι μας. Πιστεύω, πως πολιτιστικά το πρόβλημα θα ήταν πολύ μικρότερο εάν δεν επικρατούσε αυτή η Αθηνοκεντρική αντίληψη στους περισσοτέρους από εμάς και δεν εφαρμοζόταν και στην πράξη (δυστυχώς).

Τα παρατηρητήρια, ναι, υπάρχουν και αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ, αλλά λειτουργούν; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα. Η εγκληματικότητα δημιουργεί τεράστια προβλήματα και αυξάνεται και μην ξεχνάμε και το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε με την Αλβανία σχετικά με την υφαλοκρηπίδα ... Κατανοώ τα προβλήματα που έχει το ΠΝ, ιδιαίτερα υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, αλλά μας είχε ξεχάσει στο Ιόνιο εδώ και χρόνια, όχι μόνο τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα και ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι μας. Πιστεύω, πως πολιτιστικά το πρόβλημα θα ήταν πολύ μικρότερο εάν δεν επικρατούσε αυτή η Αθηνοκεντρική αντίληψη στους περισσοτέρους από εμάς και δεν εφαρμοζόταν και στην πράξη (δυστυχώς).
> 
> Τα παρατηρητήρια, ναι, υπάρχουν και αναφέρονται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ, αλλά λειτουργούν; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα. Η εγκληματικότητα δημιουργεί τεράστια προβλήματα και αυξάνεται και μην ξεχνάμε και το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε με την Αλβανία σχετικά με την υφαλοκρηπίδα ... Κατανοώ τα προβλήματα που έχει το ΠΝ, ιδιαίτερα υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, αλλά μας είχε ξεχάσει στο Ιόνιο εδώ και χρόνια, όχι μόνο τώρα τελευταία.


Λογικά λειτουργούν αν κρίνω από το πρόβλημα που έχει προκύψει με την πώληση έκτασης σε ιδιώτες στην περιοχή της Κασσιόπης κ προβλέπει/προέβλεπε ( :Wink:  μεταφορά των εγκαταστάσεων του ΠΝ,οι Κερκυραίοι θα ξέρουν καλύτερα. Εάν κάτι δεν λειτουργεί δεν σημαίνει πάντα εγκατάλειψη. Ενεργοποιείται σε περίπτωση πολέμου σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα σχέδια.Αυτό με την υφαλοκρηπίδα είναι γνωστό ότι είναι δάκτυλος της Τουρκίας. Στο Ιόνιο πλοία του ΠΝ,κυρίως ναρκοθηρευτικά,εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς στα πλαίσια ασκήσεων ΝΑΤΟ αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν καταπλέουν στα νησιά.

----------


## taasos

Κέρκυρα πανόραμα Παλαιού Φρουρίου από τον Ανεμόμυλο.
Περίοδος μεσοπόλεμου Αναγνώριση των 2 πλοίωνANEMOM.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Κέρκυρα πανόραμα Παλαιού Φρουρίου από τον Ανεμόμυλο.
> Περίοδος μεσοπόλεμου Αναγνώριση των 2 πλοίωνANEMOM.jpg


Το τορπιλοβόλο με τον πλευρικό αριθμό 67 ήταν το ΝΙΚΗ. Το πλοίο δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το πλωτό συνεργείο ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ από τις γερμανικές επανορθώσεις του Α' Παγκοσμίου.

----------


## taasos

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## taasos

Τελικά μια μικρή διόρθωση Τα πλοία στην φωτογραφία  είναι το  Αντιτορπιλικό Νίκη Ι  67 και το πλοίο πλωτό συνεργείο Ήφαιστος από τις  γερμανικές επανορθώσεις του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου .

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τελικά μια μικρή διόρθωση Τα πλοία στην φωτογραφία  είναι το  Αντιτορπιλικό Νίκη Ι  67 και το πλοίο πλωτό συνεργείο Ήφαιστος από τις  γερμανικές επανορθώσεις του Α' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου .


Λίγη εγκυκλοπαιδική γνώση απο τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια ( http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%...CE%BA%CF%8C%29 )


  Νίκη Ι (Αντιτορπιλικό) / 28, 67

  Το Α/Τ ΅ΝΙΚΗΆ για 40 χρόνια (1905-1946) έζησε ένδοξα στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Ήταν παραγγελία της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης το 1905 στα ναυπηγεία 'Vulkan – Werke AG, Stettin – Bredow - Γερμανία'. Η καθέλκυσή του έγινες στις 30 Μαΐου 1906. Ομοίου τύπου πλοία 'ΑΣΠΙΣΆ, ΅Βέλος ΙΆ, και ΅Δόξα ΙΆ. Συμμετείχε στους πολέμους του 1912-1913, 1917-1922, και 1940-1945. Από το 1916 μέχρι και το 1917 κατασχέθηκε από τους Γάλλους και χρησιμοποιήθηκε υπό Γαλλική Σημαία και πλήρωμα σε ανθυπβρύχιες περιπολίες μεταξύ της Νότιας Γαλλίας και της Κορσικής. Συμμετείχε στις επιχειρήσεις υπεράσπισης και συμπράξεως του ελληνικού Στρατού στη Μικρά Ασία από τις 04/09/1922 όπου σκοτώθηκε ο Κυβερνήτης του Πλωτάρχης Δημ. Χατζίκος. Έγινε γενική επισκευή μεταξύ του 1925 – 1927 και ο εκσυγχρονισμός του στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. Παροπλίστηκε μετά την απελευθέρωση το 1946.

  Νίκη Ι (Αντιτορπιλικό) Χαρακτηριστικά
  Ναυπηγείο       Vulkan – Werke AG, Stettin – Bredow - Γερμανία
  Έναρξη ναυπήγησης   1905
  Καθέλκυση     30 Μαΐου 1906
  Ένταξη σε υπηρεσία   1906
  Παροπλισμός  1945
  Δίδυμα σκάφη             'ΑΣΠΙΣΆ, ΅Βέλος ΙΆ, και ΅Δόξα ΙΆ
  Χρήση             Αντιτορπιλικό
  Γενικά Χαρακτηριστικά
  Εκτόπισμα       350 τόνοι
  Μήκος             67 μέτρα
  Πλάτος            6,2 μέτρα
  Βύθισμα          1,8 μέτρα
  Πρόωση          διπλέλικο, 6700 ΗΡ
  Ταχύτητα         30 κόμβοι. (στις αρχές του ΒΆ Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου (1940) η μέγιστη πρακτική ταχύτητα ήταν 25 κόμβο)
  Πλήρωμα        70
  Οπλισμός        

  1907: 2 πυροβόλα 76ΆΆχιλιοστών, 4 πυροβόλα 57 χιλιοστών και 2 απλοί Τ/Σ των 45 εκατοστών.
  1927: μετά από μετασκευή στα δύο πλοία ΅ΑΣΠΙΣΆ – ΅ΝΙΚΗΆ σε δύο πυροβόλα 88 χιλιοστών / 30 και 1 πυροβόλο 40 χιλιοστών Α/Α,

----------


## Ellinis

Ο όρος "αντιτορπιλικό" που είχε αποδωθεί αρχικά σε αυτά τα σκάφη ήταν μάλλον κατ'ευφημισμό, πιθανότατα για να προσθέσουν λίγους "πόντους" στη μάχιμη αξία τους και στη δύναμη του στόλου. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν τορπιλοβόλα και ως τέτοια αναφέρονται στη βιβλιογραφία που περιγράφει τα γεγονότα του β' παγκόσμιου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλοι taasos κ τοξότης, το επίσημο όνομα του πλοίου ήταν σκέτο NIKH. Λανθασμένα οι πηγές γράφουν ΝΙΚΗ Ι αλλά αυτό υποδηλοί ότι ήταν το πρώτο στο τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό με αυτό το όνομα. Θα μπορούσαν να γράφουν ΝΙΚΗ (Ι).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο όρος "αντιτορπιλικό" που είχε αποδωθεί αρχικά σε αυτά τα σκάφη ήταν μάλλον κατ'ευφημισμό, πιθανότατα για να προσθέσουν λίγους "πόντους" στη μάχιμη αξία τους και στη δύναμη του στόλου. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν τορπιλοβόλα και ως τέτοια αναφέρονται στη βιβλιογραφία που περιγράφει τα γεγονότα του β' παγκόσμιου.


 Δεν ήταν κατ'ευφημισμόν, αντιτορπιλικά ήταν όταν ναυπηγήθηκαν αλλά στην  δεκαετία του '30 τα μεγέθη είχαν αλλάξει κ παγκοσμίως όλα αυτά τα σκάφη των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα έπεσαν στην κατηγορία του τορπιλοβόλου το οποίο σαν τύπος με τον Β' Παγκ.Πόλεμο εξέλιπε τελικά.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο όρος "αντιτορπιλικό" που είχε αποδωθεί αρχικά σε αυτά τα σκάφη ήταν μάλλον κατ'ευφημισμό, πιθανότατα για να προσθέσουν λίγους "πόντους" στη μάχιμη αξία τους και στη δύναμη του στόλου. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν τορπιλοβόλα και ως τέτοια αναφέρονται στη βιβλιογραφία που περιγράφει τα γεγονότα του β' παγκόσμιου.


  Ειδικός δεν είμαι ούτε έχω διαβάσει τη βιβλιογραφία που περιγράφει τα γεγονότα του β' παγκόσμιου αλλά το φτωχό μου το μυαλό λέει όταν ένα πολεμικό πλοίο έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά στον οπλισμό που φέρει με αυτά της κατηγορίας που το κατατάσσουν τότε δε μπορεί να ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία και για του λόγου το αληθές τα παρακάτω :
  ΤΟΡΠΙΛΟΒΟΛΑ

  Αίγλη Ι - Αλκυόνη Ι – Αρέθουσα - Δάφνη ΙΙ - Δωρίς Ι - και Θέτις ΙΙ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Οπλισμός        1 πυροβόλο 37χιλ., 3 Τ/Σ (τύπου Σβάρτσκωφ) 45εκ


  Αττάλεια 
  Οπλισμός        2 ταχυβόλα των 37 χιλιοστών και 3 Τ/Σ

  Δήλος Ι - Καλυψώ ΙΙ - Χίος I- Θέα - Περσεφόνη ΙI - Σαπφώ ΙΙΙ
  Οπλισμός : Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία . Ήταν πλοία εκτοπίσματος περίπου 40 τόνων


  Κύλας -Σάμος ΙΙ - Χίος IΙ -  Μυτιλήνη - Κως Ι - Ρόδος Ι - Κύπρος 
  Οπλισμός        1 πυροβόλο 3,7 εκατοστών

  Πάνορμος – Προύσα – Πέργαμος
  Οπλισμός        1 πυροβόλο Σκοντα 66 χιλ., 2 μονοί τορπιλοσωλήνες 45 χιλ

  Πλοίο προς κατάταξη σε κατηγορία

*ΝΙΚΗ Ι*

  Οπλισμός

  1907: *2 πυροβόλα 76ΆΆχιλιοστών, 4 πυροβόλα 57 χιλιοστών και 2 απλοί Τ/Σ των 45 εκατοστών.*

  1927: μετά από μετασκευή στα δύο πλοία ΅ΑΣΠΙΣΆ – ΅ΝΙΚΗΆ σε *δύο πυροβόλα 88 χιλιοστών / 30 και 1 πυροβόλο 40 χιλιοστών Α/Α,*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τοξότη δες τι λέω στο 209. Από τον Α' Παγκ.Πόλεμο κ μετά η διαφορά μεταξύ αντιτορπιλικού κ τορπιλοβόλου σε μέγεθος κ οπλισμό άρχισε να μεγαλώνει.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τοξότη δες τι λέω στο 209. Από τον Α' Παγκ.Πόλεμο κ μετά η διαφορά μεταξύ αντιτορπιλικού κ τορπιλοβόλου σε μέγεθος κ οπλισμό άρχισε να μεγαλώνει.


Σίγουρα τα μετ έπειτα αντιτορπιλικά του μεσοπολέμου και αρκετά μετά τον πόλεμο ήταν μεγαλύτερα των πρώτων (67-70 μ έναντι 90-115μ περίπου) και με μεγαλύτερο οπλισμό. Πάντως και τα πρώτα σαν αντιτορπιλικά κατασκευάσθηκαν , άσχετα αν αργότερα τα θεώρησαν σαν τορπιλοβόλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο παλιο Ελληνικο φιλμ _Πρωτευουσιανικες Περιπετειες_ με την Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου (1923-2004) και τον Στεφανο Στρατηγο*** http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIph9tr_nU υπαρχει μια σκηνη που η Ρενα τραγουδαει ενα τραγουδι του αποχαιρετισμου της Κερκυρας πανω απο ενα πλοιο. Η Βλαχοπουλου ηταν φυσικα Κερκυραια!  Οσοι ξερουν απο Ελληνικη μουσικη αναγνωριζουν αμεσως την μουσικη του Μενελαου Θεοφανιδη που ειχε παντα καποιο μοντερνισμο αλλα και πολλη νοσταλγια...  Ηταν η πρωτη κινηματογραφικη ταινια της Ρενας Βλαχοπουλου (που ηταν τοτε 33 ετων) και η σκηνη με αυτην πανω σε γαιδαρο να πηγαινει απο τον Πειραια μεσω Φαληρου και λεωφορου Συγγρου στην ...  Ομονοια ειναι ανεπαναληπτη  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BZr5v03q8 και http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/25512. Διπλα της ντυμενος με σμοκιν ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, που πρεπει να θυμηθουμε οτι ξεκινησε την καρριερα του σαν τραγουδιστης της οπερεττας.

Το πλοιο ειναι ενα απο τα πρωην Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων, μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*. Βλεπουμε και δυο παλια πορθμεια.

K2.jpg3.jpgK1.jpg

*** Παραγωγη 1956. Αλλοι ηθοποιοι ο Νικος Ριζος, ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, ο Δημος Σταρενιος και ο Σταυρος Ιατριδης.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοιο ειναι ενα απο τα πρωην Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων, μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*. Βλεπουμε και δυο παλια πορθμεια.
> 
> K2.jpg3.jpgK1.jpg


Το παραπάνω μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε από τα "ιταλικά τετράδυμα" στο παρόν θέμα μιας και δεν δείχνει το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή κάποιο άλλο αδελφάκι του. Και αυτό γιατί τα 4 ιταλικά δεν είχαν ξάρτια που να καταλήγουν κάτω από το "σταυρό" του ιστού. Το πλοίο της 1ης φωτογραφίας ίσως είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μιας και αυτό είχε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, όπως και τα δίχτυα γύρω από τα ρέλια.
Το δε πλοίο στη 2η φωτογραφία είναι κάποιο από την κλάση του μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το παραπάνω μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε από τα "ιταλικά τετράδυμα" στο παρόν θέμα μιας και δεν δείχνει το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή κάποιο άλλο αδελφάκι του. Και αυτό γιατί τα 4 ιταλικά δεν είχαν ξάρτια που να καταλήγουν κάτω από το "σταυρό" του ιστού. Το πλοίο της 1ης φωτογραφίας ίσως είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μιας και αυτό είχε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, όπως και τα δίχτυα γύρω από τα ρέλια.
> Το δε πλοίο στη 2η φωτογραφία είναι κάποιο από την κλάση του μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ.


  Βλέποντας το  βιντεάκι του cptpdxhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_1H...eature=channel και τη φωτογραφία που έχει ανεβάσει ο φίλος Θωκταρίδης Κώστας στο μήνυμά του #78   08-01-10, 22:24 έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε το Αγγελικα πρέπει να είναι. Το <προστατευτικό> μπροστά από τη Βλαχοπούλου τόσο στο βίντεο όσο και στην φωτογραφία είναι ξύλινο και όχι <δικτυωτό> όπως αυτό της Βλαχοπούλου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο παλιο Ελληνικο φιλμ _Πρωτευουσιανικες Περιπετειες_ με την Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου (1923-2004) και τον Στεφανο Στρατηγο*** http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIph9tr_nU υπαρχει μια σκηνη που η Ρενα τραγουδαει ενα τραγουδι του αποχαιρετισμου της Κερκυρας πανω απο ενα πλοιο. Η Βλαχοπουλου ηταν φυσικα Κερκυραια!  Οσοι ξερουν απο Ελληνικη μουσικη αναγνωριζουν αμεσως την μουσικη του Μενελαου Θεοφανιδη που ειχε παντα καποιο μοντερνισμο αλλα και πολλη νοσταλγια...  Ηταν η πρωτη κινηματογραφικη ταινια της Ρενας Βλαχοπουλου (που ηταν τοτε 33 ετων) και η σκηνη με αυτην πανω σε γαιδαρο να πηγαινει απο τον Πειραια μεσω Φαληρου και λεωφορου Συγγρου στην ...  Ομονοια ειναι ανεπαναληπτη  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BZr5v03q8 και http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/25512. Διπλα της ντυμενος με σμοκιν ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, που πρεπει να θυμηθουμε οτι ξεκινησε την καρριερα του σαν τραγουδιστης της οπερεττας.
> 
> Το πλοιο ειναι ενα απο τα πρωην Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων, μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*. Βλεπουμε και δυο παλια πορθμεια.
> 
> K2.jpg3.jpgK1.jpg
> 
> *** Παραγωγη 1956. Αλλοι ηθοποιοι ο Νικος Ριζος, ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, ο Δημος Σταρενιος και ο Σταυρος Ιατριδης.





> Το παραπάνω μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε από τα "ιταλικά  τετράδυμα" στο παρόν θέμα μιας και δεν δείχνει το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή κάποιο άλλο  αδελφάκι του. Και αυτό γιατί τα 4 ιταλικά δεν είχαν ξάρτια που να καταλήγουν κάτω από το "σταυρό" του ιστού.  Το πλοίο της 1ης φωτογραφίας ίσως είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μιας και αυτό είχε  αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, όπως και τα δίχτυα γύρω από τα ρέλια.
> Το δε πλοίο στη 2η φωτογραφία είναι κάποιο από την κλάση του μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ.


Το τι ανεφερα παρα πανω παρεξηγηθηκε. Η φωτογραφια που δειχνει πλοιο ειναι η δευτερη. Αυτο νομιζα οτι ηταν το Μιαουλης και φυσικα δεν ηταν. Αλλα πως να ηταν πλοιο της κλασεως Κασσανδρας οταν το εργο γυρισθηκε το 1955;

----------


## Ellinis

> Βλέποντας το  βιντεάκι του cptpdxhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_1H...eature=channel και τη φωτογραφία που έχει ανεβάσει ο φίλος Θωκταρίδης Κώστας στο μήνυμά του #78   08-01-10, 22:24 έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε το Αγγελικα πρέπει να είναι. Το <προστατευτικό> μπροστά από τη Βλαχοπούλου τόσο στο βίντεο όσο και στην φωτογραφία είναι ξύλινο και όχι <δικτυωτό> όπως αυτό της Βλαχοπούλου.


τοξότη καλά έκανες και παρέθεσες το βίντεο γιατί έτσι επιβεβαίωσα πως είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ.
Αν πας στο 06.00 του φίλμ θα δεις το σημείο όπου στέκεται η Βλαχοπούλου. Εκεί δηλαδή όπου τα ρέλια με το ένα χώρισμα και με το δίχτυ συναντούν τα ρέλια με τα δυο χωρίσματα που δεν έχουν δίχτυ. Δίπλα φαίνεται το καπόνι της 1ης βάρκας όπως και στη φωτο της Βλαχοπούλου.
Οι σκηνές που αναφέρεις με το διαφορετικό προστατευτικό υποθέτω πως είναι αυτές στο 1.10 του φιλμ. Αυτές έχουν τραβηχτεί στον καθρέφτη του πλοίου όπου τα ρέλια ήταν καλυμμένα με ξύλινη επένδυση.

Όταν κάνουμε συγκρίσεις θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το σε ποια περίοδο ανήκουν τα "δείγματα" που συγκρίνουμε. Η φωτογραφία του Κώστα που αναφέρεις - όπως και άλλες - δείχνουν το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ στην περίοδο που το ξύλινο παραπέτο έφτανε ως το τέλος του ντεκ, στο ύψος του φουγάρου. Σε άλλες εποχές (όπως σε αυτή του φιλμ) το παραπέτο έφτανε ως το τέλος της γέφυρας περίπου.

Tέλος θα πρέπει να κρατάμε κατά νου οτι στις ταινίες συχνά παρεμβάλονταν λήψεις από άλλες στιγμές. Έτσι στο φιλμ του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ βλέπουμε στο 0.20 και στο 5.10 δυο σκηνές που έχουν ληφθεί από το κατάστρωμα κάποιου από τα 4 ιταλικά αδελφά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Βλέποντας το  βιντεάκι του cptpdxhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_1H...eature=channel και τη φωτογραφία που έχει ανεβάσει ο φίλος Θωκταρίδης Κώστας στο μήνυμά του #78   08-01-10, 22:24 έχω την εντύπωση ότι ούτε το Αγγελικα πρέπει να είναι. Το <προστατευτικό> μπροστά από τη Βλαχοπούλου τόσο στο βίντεο όσο και στην φωτογραφία είναι ξύλινο και όχι <δικτυωτό> όπως αυτό της Βλαχοπούλου.


Τα ξύλινα παραπέτα στην αρχή του βίντεο ειναι στις βαρδιόλες αν δεις στο 3ο λεπτό του βίντεο (3:15) και πιο μετα θα δεις στο κατάστρωμα λεμβών να έχει δικτυωτά στα ρέλια όπως στη φωτογραφία της Βλαχοπούλου. Οπότε ειναι το Αγγελικα.

Υπάρχει ενα θέμα με τις τηλεοπτικες μεταφορές πολλών παλιών ταινιών. Αυτοί που έκναν την τηλεοπτική διασκευή πολλές φορες βάζουν εμβόλιμα πλάνα απ΄πο άλλες ταινιες ισως και σύγχρονα ίσως για να γεμίσει ο χρόνος. Ετσι βλέπουμε πολλές φορές αναχρονισμούς. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο κοινο το αρχείο της Φίνος Φιλμ όπου είχαν ψηφιοποιηθεί ο αρχικές κόπιες, κάποια στιγμη είχε ανέβει στο youtube αλλά προέκυψαν απαιτήσεις δικαιωμάτων και κατέβηκαν.

----------


## CORFU

και στην τριτη φωτο βλέπουμε το Θεοδωροs-Μαρια Ζ. το Ξανθουλα τραβηγμένα μαλλον από το Βιβή.Λ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το παραπάνω μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε από τα "ιταλικά τετράδυμα" στο παρόν θέμα μιας και δεν δείχνει το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή κάποιο άλλο αδελφάκι του. Και αυτό γιατί τα 4 ιταλικά δεν είχαν ξάρτια που να καταλήγουν κάτω από το "σταυρό" του ιστού. Το πλοίο της 1ης φωτογραφίας ίσως είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μιας και αυτό είχε αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, όπως και τα δίχτυα γύρω από τα ρέλια.
> Το δε πλοίο στη 2η φωτογραφία είναι κάποιο από την κλάση του μετέπειτα ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ.


_To  πλοιο στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι το Καμελια,  δειτε την Ελληνικη ταινια  του 1971 "Ο Τρελοπενηνταρης" με τον Λαμπρο Κωνστανταρα  η ριξτε μια ματια εδω στο θεμα του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ...!!!        
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...3%FC%F2/page10

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _To  πλοιο στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι το Καμελια,  δειτε την Ελληνικη ταινια  του 1971 "Ο Τρελοπενηνταρης" με τον Λαμπρο Κωνστανταρα  η ριξτε μια ματια εδω στο θεμα του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ...!!!        
> _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...3%FC%F2/page10


Πραγματι απιθανο.  Γιατι σε φιλμ της Κερκυρας;

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η ταινία είναι του 1956 αλλά οι παντόφλες που διακρίνονται ήταν στη γραμμή μετά το 1970. Τι γίνεται εδώ; 






> Στο παλιο Ελληνικο φιλμ _Πρωτευουσιανικες Περιπετειες_ με την Ρενα Βλαχοπουλου (1923-2004) και τον Στεφανο Στρατηγο*** http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOIph9tr_nU υπαρχει μια σκηνη που η Ρενα τραγουδαει ενα τραγουδι του αποχαιρετισμου της Κερκυρας πανω απο ενα πλοιο. Η Βλαχοπουλου ηταν φυσικα Κερκυραια!  Οσοι ξερουν απο Ελληνικη μουσικη αναγνωριζουν αμεσως την μουσικη του Μενελαου Θεοφανιδη που ειχε παντα καποιο μοντερνισμο αλλα και πολλη νοσταλγια...  Ηταν η πρωτη κινηματογραφικη ταινια της Ρενας Βλαχοπουλου (που ηταν τοτε 33 ετων) και η σκηνη με αυτην πανω σε γαιδαρο να πηγαινει απο τον Πειραια μεσω Φαληρου και λεωφορου Συγγρου στην ...  Ομονοια ειναι ανεπαναληπτη  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BZr5v03q8 και http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/25512. Διπλα της ντυμενος με σμοκιν ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, που πρεπει να θυμηθουμε οτι ξεκινησε την καρριερα του σαν τραγουδιστης της οπερεττας.
> 
> Το πλοιο ειναι ενα απο τα πρωην Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων, μαλλον το *Μιαουλης*. Βλεπουμε και δυο παλια πορθμεια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151482Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151483Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151484
> 
> *** Παραγωγη 1956. Αλλοι ηθοποιοι ο Νικος Ριζος, ο Κουλης Στολιγκας, ο Δημος Σταρενιος και ο Σταυρος Ιατριδης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ειναι το πρόβλημα με τις τηλεοπτικες διασκευές που είπαμε



> Υπάρχει ενα θέμα με τις τηλεοπτικες μεταφορές πολλών παλιών ταινιών. Αυτοί που έκναν την τηλεοπτική διασκευή πολλές φορες βάζουν εμβόλιμα πλάνα απ΄πο άλλες ταινιες ισως και σύγχρονα ίσως για να γεμίσει ο χρόνος. Ετσι βλέπουμε πολλές φορές αναχρονισμούς. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο κοινο το αρχείο της Φίνος Φιλμ όπου είχαν ψηφιοποιηθεί ο αρχικές κόπιες, κάποια στιγμη είχε ανέβει στο youtube αλλά προέκυψαν απαιτήσεις δικαιωμάτων και κατέβηκαν.


Για παράδειγμα *εδώ* έχουμε ένα βίντεο με μια ταινια του 1970 που στο τέλος (χρόνιος 1:29:23) βλέπουμε το ΣΕΦ που κατασκευάστηκε το 1985!

Μάλλον κατι τέτοιο έγινε κι εδώ, χρησιμοποίησαν πλάνο από την ταινια ο Τρελοπενηνταρης και από άλλες ταινιες για να γεμισει ο χρονος της ταινιας της Βλαχοπούλου. Φαινεται κιολας ότο το πλανο στην αρχη του βίντεο ειναι τραβηγμενο από καποια παντόφλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ εμφανίζεται σε κάποια ταινία που ήταν προ του 1988,χρονιά που αγοράστηκε το πλοίο :Surprised: .
Από ό,τι μου είχε πει κινηματογραφόφιλος κ παλιό μέλος εδώ,αυτές οι "λαθροχειρίες" δλδ αθλιότητες,κυρίως έχουν γίνει από την "Καραγιάννης-Καρατζόπουλος" μάλλον γιατί είχαν  πρόβλημα οι κόπιες σε σκηνές σαν αυτή...Καράβι το ένα καράβι το άλλο,πολλοί θα το δουν λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## aegina

Σωστα το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ειναι αν παρατηρήσουμε θα διακρινουμε και την Αιγινα και τις Λεουσες.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί με το όνομα Explorer εμφανίζεται κάθε καλοκαίρι στον όρμο της Γαρίτσας, μένει λίγες μέρες και επανέρχεται. Προφανώς εκτελεί πλέον ... τουριστικά καθήκοντα.
Τι μπορεί να ήταν στα νιάτα του;

----------


## george_kerkyra

Από την εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ στις 29 Μάρτη 1950

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί με το όνομα Explorer εμφανίζεται κάθε καλοκαίρι στον όρμο της Γαρίτσας, μένει λίγες μέρες και επανέρχεται. Προφανώς εκτελεί πλέον ... τουριστικά καθήκοντα.
> Τι μπορεί να ήταν στα νιάτα του;


Tο είχα δει στη Βάρκιζα το καλοκαίρι και όντως είναι ξεχωριστό σκαρί. Νομίζω οτι είχε γερμανική σημαία. Τότε το είχα ψάξει και θυμάμαι οτι ήταν κάποιο είδος βοηθητικού πριν. Tender, φαρόπλοιο, κάτι ασυνήθιστο...που τώρα ξεχνώ.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Μέλη του πληρώματος του HMS HOOD στη μπυραρία του Χρυσομάλη στην Κέρκυρα το καλοκαίρι του 1938.
Στη 2η φωτογραφία το Hood, το οποίο βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο το 1941  κατά την καταδίωξη του Βίσμαρκ, έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας

souterhoodinCorfu.jpeg souter_crewcorfu.jpeg

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Tο είχα δει στη Βάρκιζα το καλοκαίρι και όντως είναι ξεχωριστό σκαρί. Νομίζω οτι είχε γερμανική σημαία. Τότε το είχα ψάξει και θυμάμαι οτι ήταν κάποιο είδος βοηθητικού πριν. Tender, φαρόπλοιο, κάτι ασυνήθιστο...που τώρα ξεχνώ.



Για τους ... μη θαλασσινούς: Tender =;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τους ... μη θαλασσινούς: Tender =;


Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση  συνοδό κ στην αργκό, μάννα. Είναι πλοίο το οποίο μακρυά από τις βάσεις συντηρεί, επισκευάζει,έχει ενδιαιτήσεις γιά τα πληρώματα πλοίων του τύπου γιά τον οποίο είναι εξειδικευμένο: destroyer tenders,submarine tenders κλπ

----------


## george_kerkyra

Κάποια φωτογραφία του Α/Π ΙΟΝΙΟ;
(δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα "Ελευθερία" της Κέρκυρας στις 09-09-1948  


ΑΠ_ΙΟΝΙΟ_ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ_09091948.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό *εδώ* είναι

----------


## CORFU

Τα αναγνωριζει καποιος??

----------


## Ellinis

Το φορτηγό είναι της Ellerman, εγγλέζικο από αυτά που κάνανε τακτικές γραμμές με γενικό φορτίο. Άμα θες να ψάξω να βρω ποιό μπορεί να είναι. Τα δυο στο κέντρο πρέπει να είναι μικρά πολεμικά. Το πίσω μου κάνει για ναρκάλι τύπου Algerine. 
Το καραβάκι στο πρώτο πλάνο μου κάνει για μετασκευή πολεμικού, ακταιωρού ή κάτι άλλο. Το όνομα του δεν το βγάζεις στη φωτογραφία;

----------


## CORFU

και νομιζω στα αριστερα είναι και το Appia

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα δυο στο κέντρο πρέπει να είναι μικρά πολεμικά. Το πίσω μου κάνει για ναρκάλι τύπου Algerine.


 To μπροστά είναι κανονιοφόρος τύπου PGM,συνήθως έκαναν "ξιφία" στο Ανατ. Αιγαίο.Το κλάσης Algerine είναι από τα μετασκευασμένα σε βοηθητικό. Η παρουσία κ των δύο εκεί μάλλον σχετίζεται με την διαμονή της βασιλικής οικογένειας στο Μον Ρεπό.
Μένει να δούμε ποιό είναι το ποστάλι στο βάθος δεξιά.
Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει να τοποθετήσουμε χρονικά την λήψη της φωτό.

----------


## CORFU

αρχες δεκαετιες 1960

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Αlgerine πρέπει να είναι ο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΤΗΣ Α74 που χρησιμοποιείτο γιά την μεταφορά της βασιλικής οικογένειας.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Πριν από μήνες είχαν παρατεθεί στοιχεία για τα φορτηγά ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ και ΜΕΛΠΟΜΕΝΗ. 
Μήπως υπάρχουν και για ένα φορτηγό με το όνομα ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟ το οποίο πρέπει να έπιανε και Κέρκυρα κατά το 1920 με 1925;
Ανήκε κάποιο από αυτά στην εταιρεία ΙΓΓΛΕΣΗ εκείνη την εποχή;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πριν από μήνες είχαν παρατεθεί στοιχεία για τα φορτηγά ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ και ΜΕΛΠΟΜΕΝΗ. 
> Μήπως υπάρχουν και για ένα φορτηγό με το όνομα ΒΥΖΑΝΤΙΟ το οποίο πρέπει να έπιανε και Κέρκυρα κατά το 1920 με 1925;
> Ανήκε κάποιο από αυτά στην εταιρεία ΙΓΓΛΕΣΗ εκείνη την εποχή;


Πλοιο με το ονομα *Βυζαντιον* βρισκουμε στην Κερκυρα το 1925, αλλα ειναι το "γνωστο" πλοιο του Πανταλεοντος  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=pantaleon

19251010 Byzantion.jpg


11 Οκτωβριου 1925 απο Πατρινη εφημεριδα.

Eνα φορτηγο _Βυζαντιον_ το βρισκουμε απο το 1919 μεχρι το 1922 να ανηκει σε εναν J.A.Mangon και μετα να περναει στους αδελφους Ιγγλεση το 1922 με το ονομα _Αικατερινη Ιγγλεση_.   Απο το Μιραμαρ.




> ANGLO-AUSTRALIAN         
>        4019
> 
>               V1899
>               #27
>               Nitrate Producers' SS Co Ltd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Gallos952

*French PC of WWI,* *around 1915-16.*
JF@Paris.fr

Corfu British Fleet 916.jpg

*Another WWI PC with navy ships 
and houses shot from Vido island.*
JF@Paris.fr

Corfu Vido 916.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Υπάρχει κάτι για το S/S Heraklea το οποίο εμφανίζεται να φορτώνει από την Κέρκυρα καπνό αξίας 456 λιρών στις 20 Αυγούστου 1927;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1930 βλέπουμε να αναφέρεται ένα Heraklea της HAPAG αλλά να διαχειρίζεται (managers) από την Deutsche Levante Linie. Το αναφέρομενο πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής του 1922 με ολική χωρητικότητα 1927 κόρους καθαρή χωρητικότητα 1092 κόρους, μήκος 87,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 15,9 μέτρα.
Η Deutsche Levante Linie είχε δραστηριοτητα στη Μεσόγειο και όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* οι Γερμανια εκίνη την εποχή έκανε μεγάλες εισαγωγές καπνού από την Ελλάδα. Οπότε υπαρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι το Heraklea που αναφέρεται.
Αν ειναι αυτό βυθίστηκε στις 28 Μαρτίου του 1941 στη Μεσόγειο αφού τορπιλίστηκε από βρετανικό υποβρύχιο, όπως διαβάζουμε στο Dictionary of Disasters at Sea του Charles Hocking:
HERAKLEA
Deutsche Levante Linie; 1922; Schiffs-u Dockbauwerft Flender A.G.; 1,927 tons; 287-7x52-2x25-7; 494 n.h.p.; triple-expansion engines.
The German steamship Heraklea was torpedoed and sunk by a British submarine on March 28th, 1941, 70 miles S.S.W. of Pantellaria.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Κατ΄αρχήν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε όλο το forum.



Αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι ψάχνω κυριολεκτικά "ψύλους στ΄άχυρα", το όνομα Π. ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ αντιστοιχεί σε κυβερνήτη σε κάποιο από τα αναφερθέντα πλοία με το όνομα "Βυζάντιο" στα 1926;






> Πλοιο με το ονομα *Βυζαντιον* βρισκουμε στην Κερκυρα το 1925, αλλα ειναι το "γνωστο" πλοιο του Πανταλεοντος  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=pantaleon
> 
> 19251010 Byzantion.jpg
> 
> 
> 11 Οκτωβριου 1925 απο Πατρινη εφημεριδα.
> 
> Eνα φορτηγο _Βυζαντιον_ το βρισκουμε απο το 1919 μεχρι το 1922 να ανηκει σε εναν J.A.Mangon και μετα να περναει στους αδελφους Ιγγλεση το 1922 με το ονομα _Αικατερινη Ιγγλεση_.   Απο το Μιραμαρ.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Στο πρώτο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι η ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ, μετασκευή αγγλικού ML που έκανε τη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα πριν το 1960 σε λιγότερο από μιάμιση ώρα. Εδώ είναι αραγμένη στο Καφέ Γυαλί (σημερινό "Παλιό Λιμάνι")







> Το φορτηγό είναι της Ellerman, εγγλέζικο από αυτά που κάνανε τακτικές γραμμές με γενικό φορτίο. Άμα θες να ψάξω να βρω ποιό μπορεί να είναι. Τα δυο στο κέντρο πρέπει να είναι μικρά πολεμικά. Το πίσω μου κάνει για ναρκάλι τύπου Algerine. 
> Το καραβάκι στο πρώτο πλάνο μου κάνει για μετασκευή πολεμικού, ακταιωρού ή κάτι άλλο. Το όνομα του δεν το βγάζεις στη φωτογραφία;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο πρώτο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι η ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ, μετασκευή αγγλικού ML που έκανε τη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα πριν το 1960 σε λιγότερο από μιάμιση ώρα. Εδώ είναι αραγμένη στο Καφέ Γυαλί (σημερινό "Παλιό Λιμάνι")


 Ξέρεις κάτι γιά το παρελθόν το σκάφους,κάποια στοιχεία; Μήπως ήταν του ΠΝ διότι τα περισσότερα εκποιήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Δυστυχώς τιποτα περισσότερο από όσα σου παραθέτω (είναι αναμνήσεις παλιών συμπολιτών) μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες

   Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»). 
Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στο 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται  παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι.


Η έγχρωμη φωτογραφία είναι ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του εκδοτικού οίκου «Εμμ. Σ. Διακάκης» και έχει τυπωθεί στην Ιταλία από την εταιρεία Trimboli.  
ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ 1.jpgΣΤΗ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ.jpg











> Ξέρεις κάτι γιά το παρελθόν το σκάφους,κάποια στοιχεία; Μήπως ήταν του ΠΝ διότι τα περισσότερα εκποιήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά τα ML δες "Το Ναυτικό στις πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις του 1946-49". :Fat:

----------


## george_kerkyra

Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας γύρω στα 1960.
Οι τοπικές αρχές χαιρετούν το βασιλια Παύλο και τη Φρειδερίκη,οι οποίοι επιβιβάζονται στο Β.Π. ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ. 
Κάτι για το πλοίο αυτό; 


ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ΒΠ_ΚΕΡΑΥΝ&#92.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ο όρμος της Γαρίτσας στην Κέρκυρα άρχισε να δέχεται μικρά  τουριστικά σκάφη όπως αυτό (στο βάθος ένα "τέρας" της κροαζιέρας). 
Στα νιάτα του τι μπορεί να ήταν;

DSC01612.jpgDSC01609.jpgDSC01610.jpgDSC01611.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας σε παλιά χρόνια. Αριστερά το μοναδικό (λόγω διαμόρφωσης φυσικά) _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_ και δεξιά το _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ του Αγαπητού. Από φωτογραφία πρόσφατα αγορασμένη από παλαιοπωλείο στο Μοναστηράκι.

KERKYRA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

> Ο όρμος της Γαρίτσας στην Κέρκυρα άρχισε να δέχεται μικρά  τουριστικά σκάφη όπως αυτό (στο βάθος ένα "τέρας" της κροαζιέρας). 
> Στα νιάτα του τι μπορεί να ήταν;
> 
> DSC01612.jpgDSC01609.jpgDSC01610.jpgDSC01611.jpg


Έχει την κοψιά ναρκαλιευτικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει την κοψιά ναρκαλιευτικού.


Mάλλον υδρογραφικού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω πότε το είχε φωτογραφήσει ο φίλος *george_kerkyra* αλλά το ίδιο σκάφος το οποίο λέγετε Capella C το είχα φωτογραφήσει και γω στις 24 & 29/05/2015 στον κόλπο της Γαρίτσας όταν πήγα Κέρκυρα με το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων. 

CAPELLA-C-02-24-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού το μαρτύρησε ο φίλος Παντελής, βρέθηκε και η πληρης του ταυτότητα. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1968 στα Bolnes της Ολλανδίας ως πλοίο πιλότος με το όνομα CAPELLA. Το 2003 μετασκευαστηκε σε θαλαμηγό. Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε μια παρουσίαση για το πως και άλλα αδελφά πλοία του δέχτηκαν ανάλογη μετασκευή. Στο διαδύκτιο υπάρχουν αρκετές σελίδες που το διαφημίζουν, όπως αυτή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν θέλατε....να το μαρτυρήσω???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού το μαρτύρησε ο φίλος Παντελής, βρέθηκε και η πληρης του ταυτότητα. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1968 στα Bolnes της Ολλανδίας ως πλοίο πιλότος με το όνομα CAPELLA. Το 2003 μετασκευαστηκε σε θαλαμηγό. Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε μια παρουσίαση για το πως και άλλα αδελφά πλοία του δέχτηκαν ανάλογη μετασκευή. Στο διαδύκτιο υπάρχουν αρκετές σελίδες που το διαφημίζουν, όπως αυτή.


Μοιάζει με υδρογραφικό αλλά κ μετασκευάζουν υδρογραφικά.Καλοσυντηρημένα είναι,γιατί να τα αφήσουν να πάνε χαμένα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν χρόνια και πριν την μετασκευή του 
> image.jpg


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη φωτό μας ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος CORFU !!! Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) βλέπουμε..... και τι δεν βλέπουμε !!! Σε πρώτο πλάνο βέβαια το _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_ (ex. ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ) με το άσχημο τέλος, προ μετασκευής όπως έγραψε και ο Βαγγέλης. Δίπλα του το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_ σήμερα στην Ισημερινή Γουινέα με το ίδιο όνομα, πρώτο από αριστερά (στην αρχή της φωτό) το πρώτο _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π_ σήμερα στα Η.Α.Ε. ως AL FARIS 2, και τέρμα δεξιά διακρίνεται ελάχιστα το _ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ_, μετέπειτα ΔΗΜΟΣ Π και σήμερα στην Χιλή ως KAVALA. Χρονολογία ??? Κάπου ανάμεσα στο _1975_ και στο _1984_.

Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ο πωλητης στο ebay αναφερει σαν ετος ληψης του slide  το 1979

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...3D272297483104

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Ο πωλητης στο ebay αναφερει σαν ετος ληψης του slide  το 1979
> 
> _http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...3D272297483104


ωραιος ο T.S.S APOLLON

----------


## george_kerkyra

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι βγαλμένες στα Γουβιά της Κέρκυρας τον Απρίλη του 1986(στο χώρο όπου σήμερα είναι η Μαρίνα).

Υπάρχει καποια ιδέαΓΟΥΒΙΑ_2.jpg τι σκάφη ήταν αυτά;ΓOYBIA_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι βγαλμένες στα Γουβιά της Κέρκυρας τον Απρίλη του 1986(στο χώρο όπου σήμερα είναι η Μαρίνα).
> 
> Υπάρχει καποια ιδέαΓΟΥΒΙΑ_2.jpg τι σκάφη ήταν αυτά;ΓOYBIA_1.jpg


Προδίδει κάτι από ναυτικό,ακτοφυλακή ή κάτι τέτοιο.Γερμανικό με επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Ellinis

Και εμένα το πρώτο μου κάνει για ξύλινο πρώην πολεμικό ταχύπλοο. Είχαν έρθει αρκετά τέτοια τη δεκαετία του 80, ορισμένα μετασκευάστηκαν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά αυτό φαίνεται οτι δεν τα κατάφερε και κατάντησε έτσι.

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Προδίδει κάτι από ναυτικό,ακτοφυλακή ή κάτι τέτοιο.Γερμανικό με επιφύλαξη.


Υποθέτω οτι αναφέρεσαι στο δεύτερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υποθέτω οτι αναφέρεσαι στο δεύτερο.


Παράλειψή μου,στο πρώτο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
>    Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»). 
> Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στο 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται  παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι.
> ,,,,,,,,





> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ[/B]]                                  Ξέρεις κάτι γιά το παρελθόν το σκάφους,κάποια στοιχεία; Μήπως ήταν του ΠΝ διότι τα περισσότερα εκποιήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.


Στις 26 Μαρτιου 2016 πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκαν στο Facebbok (Old Pictures of Greece) τα εξης ενδιαφεροντα:

*Old Pictures of Greece
*
Το *ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ* . Κερκυρα - Ηγουμενιτσα το 1952
 Γράφει ο Γιάννης Καλαιτζογλου στον Κερκυραικό Πολιτιστικό  Ορίζοντα : 
 Το ντηζελοκίνητο "Μακρίνα"
 Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα -  Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε  να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»).
 Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του  Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία _ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ_. Γρήγορο σκάφος,  ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και  τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε)  τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών.


*Αποστολης Παπαγεωργιου*

Η  *ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ* μετασκευασμένο ML -με σαλόνι για τους επιβάτες στο αμπάρι- του  Καπετάν Μπονέτη, αντικατέστησε το καλοκαίρι του 1950 τον *ΣΠΥΡΟ* ένα  ξύλινο σκαρί - μετασκευασμένο εμπορικό σε επιβατικό- με πάγκους σαν σε  λεωφορείο.  Το *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* είχε αντικαταστήσει  το καΐκι *ΖΑΪΡΑ* με κατάρτι και πανί, για περίπτωση που η μονοκύλινδρη  πετρελαιομηχανή (ΜΑΛΚΟΤΣΗ) με πυροκεφαλή πάθαινε βλάβη  μεσοπέλαγα.  Η  *ΖΑΪΡΑ* έκανε τη διαδρομή σε 2 ώρες και 30 λεπτά αν δεν είχε καιρό κόντρα,  όταν έβρεχε οι επιβάτες που δεν είχαν κάποιο αδιάβροχο κατέβαιναν στ'  αμπάρι που βρώμαγε από τα ξερατά. Λένε ότι την είχαν επιτάξει οι  Γερμανοί της ΕΝΤΕΛΒΑΪΣ για να αποβιβαστούν οι ορεινοι καταδρομείς στ'  Αλεύκι.  Ο ΣΠΥΡΟΣ με πολυκύλινδρη μηχανή ντήζελ έκανε 2 ώρες αλλά  κούναγε όταν είχε κύμα, και τότε κατέβαζαν τις κουρτινες από καραβόπανο  στ' ανοικτά πλαϊνά για να μη βρέχονται οι επιβάτες. Οι ακριανοί έβγαζαν  το κεφάλι όταν κούναγε γερά για να ταϊσουν τα ψάρια.... Μετά την Κατοχή  οι συχνότεροι επιβάτες ήταν Ηπειρώτες που επισκέπτονταν φυλακισμένους  συγγενείς και νοσηλευόμενους στο ψυχιατρείο, επίσης και χωροφύλακες που  έκαναν μεταγωγές κρατουμένων για τις φυλακές, κυρίως αριστερών μέχρι το  1952. Επίσης και πιστούς που είχαν κάποιο τάμα στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα. Λόγω  της ανοικοδόμησης στη Θεσπρωτία υπήρχε επιβατική κίνηση από μηχανικούς  και υπαλλήλους που παρακολουθούσαν την ανοικοδόμηση την περίοδο  1949-1954.

*Alberto Maiera*

M/n  *Makrina*, primo collegamento di linea CorfΓΉ β€“ Igoumenitza, velocitΓ* 13  nodi. CapacitΓ* di trasporto: persone e bagagli quanti ne entravano;  automobili due, una a poppa e una a prua. _Il Capitano era mio suocero,  Spiros Bonetis.

946450_1669282230000726_2240002087005989146_n.jpg
_

----------


## Ellinis

Τρείς φωτογραφίες της Κέρκυρας με δυο διαφορετικά γερμανικά πλοία αρόδο.

corfu 1910-20s.jpg corfu 00s-20s.jpg corfu 10s 20s.jpg
Πηγή

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο κατέληξα οτι είναι πλοία της North German Lloyd σε κρουαζιέρες. Η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει το 6.955 κοχ SCHLESWIG, ένα υπερωκεάνιο της North German Lloyd που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1902 στα Vulkan για τη γραμμή Γερμανία-Νότιος Αμερική. Το 1904 μεταφέρθηκε στη γραμμή της Μεσογείου και από το 1908 ξεκίνησε να κάνει και κρουαζιέρες. Το 1914 μετετράπηκε σε νοσοκομείο, το 1919 παραχωρήθηκε ως αποζημίωση πολέμου, δώθηκε στους Γαλλους και ταξίδεψε για τη Μessageries Maritimes ως GENERAL DUQUESNE μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1932.
Oι δυο επόμενες φωτογραφίες δείχνουν το LUTZOW που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1908 στα AG Weser για τη γραμμή Βρέμη-Νέα Υόρκη. Το 1914 κατασχέθηκε από τους Άγγλους στο Σουέζ, μετονομάστηκε HUNTSEND αλλά το 1923 το αγόρασε πίσω η NGL και από το 1926 έκανε και κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο. Διαλύθηκε το 1932.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τα πολεμικά το ένα είναι γερμανικό του Α'Π.Π.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία της Κέρκυρας (από το www.bildindex.de) με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. 
elli corfu.jpg

Αρχικά θεώρησα πως βλέπουμε το καταδρομικό ΈΛΛΗ μαζί με δυο τορπιλοβόλα τύπου Π ή Κ (των Αυστροουγγρικών επανορθώσεων πολέμου). Κοιτάζοντας την «ΕΛΛΗ» πιο προσεκτικά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν το δείχνει πριν ή μετά τη μετασκευή όπου αφαιρέθηκε το «πούπι» της πρύμνης και άλλαξαν θέση τα φουγάρα.

  Παρατηρώντας καλύτερα το πλοίο πρόσεξα οτι υπάρχει ιστός μπροστά από τη γέφυρα, κάτι που η ΕΛΛΗ δεν είχε ποτέ. Τελικά κατέληξα πως πρόκειται για το γιουγκοσλαβικό καταδρομικό DALMACIJA ένα σκάφος με μακρά ιστορία. Την Κέρκυρα την είχε επισκεφθεί κατά τη διάρκεια μιας περιοδίας που εκανε το Μάιο-Ιούνιο του 1929 μαζί με έξι τορπιλοβόλα, δυο υποβρύχια και ένα πλοίο υποστήριξης υποβρυχίων. Επομένως η φωτογραφία πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί σε αυτή την επίσκεψη.

To DALMACIJA είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1899 για τη Γερμανία ως ΝΙΟΒΕ. Το 1925 το αγόρασαν οι Γιουγκοσλάβοι που το επανεξόπλισαν και το μετονόμασαν DALMACIJA. Εδω το βλέπουμε εδώ στη Μάλτα, στην ίδια περιοδεία που είχε έρθει και στην Κέρκυρα: 
dalmacija.jpg

Βρήκα και αυτή τη φωτογραφια που _ίσως_ το δείχνει στην επίσκεψη στην Κέρκυρα, μαζί με τα τορπιλοβόλα που και οι Γιουγκοσλάβοι είχαν πάρει ως επανόρθωση πολέμου από τους Αυστρο-ούγγρους:
dalm.jpg

Το 1941 το πλοίο είχε περιοριστεί σε εκπαιδευτικά καθήκοντα και μετά την κατάρευση της χώρας το πήραν οι Ιταλοί που το μετονόμασαν CATARRO. Χρησίμευσε σε συνοδεία νηοπομπών και υποστήριξη επιχειρήσεων κατά των ανταρτών του Τίτο. Το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί και επανδρώθηκε με Γερμανούς και Κροάτες. Αναφέρεται οτι μεταφέρθηκε τότε στο "κροατικό ναυτικό" και μετονομάστηκε σε ΖΝΑΙΜ, κάτι που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. Να το δούμε και με υπό γερμανική σημαία:

Niobe23121943.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία.

Στις 19/12/43 το πλοίο προσάραξε στις Δαλματικές ακτές και πριν προλάβουν να το ανελκύσουν του επιτέθηκαν δυο βρετανικές τορπιλάκατοι που το αποτελείωσαν. Το ναυάγιο εγκαταλείφθηκε, κανιβαλίστηκε από τους Παρτιζάνους και μεταπολεμικά διαλύθηκε.

----------


## george_kerkyra

* 			Κέρκυρα 1950: η "Μακρίνα". Διακρίνονται τα μπλόκια από τοκατασκευαζόμενο Νέο Λιμάνι 		*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 1959. ΦΩΤ. NICK DEWOLF.jpg



> Δυστυχώς τιποτα περισσότερο από όσα σου παραθέτω (είναι αναμνήσεις παλιών συμπολιτών) μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες
> 
>    Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»). 
> Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στο 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται  παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι.
> 
> 
> Η έγχρωμη φωτογραφία είναι ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του εκδοτικού οίκου «Εμμ. Σ. Διακάκης» και έχει τυπωθεί στην Ιταλία από την εταιρεία Trimboli.  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163377Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163378

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 1959. ΦΩΤ. NICK DEWOLF.jpg[
> 
> QUOTE=george_kerkyra;545048]Δυστυχώς τιποτα περισσότερο από όσα σου παραθέτω (είναι αναμνήσεις παλιών συμπολιτών) μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες
> 
>    Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»). 
> Επρόκειτο για διασκευασμένο καταδιωκτικό τύπου M(otor) L(aunch) του Βρετανικού ναυτικού και ανήκε στην εταιρεία ΜΠΟΝΕΤΗ. Γρήγορο σκάφος, ακόμα και για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, έκανε τη διαδρομή σε μια ώρα και τέταρτο περίπου. Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει και ένα-δύο Ι.Χ. (σπάνιζαν τότε) τα οποία φορτωνόταν με τη βοήθεια μαδεριών. Στη φωτογραφία, η οποία χρονολογείται στο 1955 περίπου, φαίνεται  παραβεβλημένη στο Παλαιό Λιμάνι.
> 
> 
> Η έγχρωμη φωτογραφία είναι ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο του εκδοτικού οίκου «Εμμ. Σ. Διακάκης» και έχει τυπωθεί στην Ιταλία από την εταιρεία Trimboli.  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163377Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163378


[/QUOTE]

Ισως σας ενδιαφερει και αυτο για το ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ και αλλα....
attachment.jpg
Πηγη:  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...565#post576565

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε george_kerkyra το ΜL ήταν ακταιωρός κατά την ορολογία του τότε Βασ.Ναυτικού.

----------


## Ellinis

Μοιας και ξαναθυμηθήκαμε το ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα που είχε τεθεί παλιότερα...



> Ξέρεις κάτι γιά το παρελθόν το σκάφους,κάποια στοιχεία; Μήπως ήταν του ΠΝ διότι τα περισσότερα εκποιήθηκαν στην Ελλάδα.


Το σκάφος ήταν προηγουμένως το ML.1159 και είχε αρχικά νηολογηθεί το 1947 στον Πειραιά ως ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ και χαρακτηρισμένο φορτηγό. Στο νηολόγιο Κέρκυρας (Νο.176) μεταφέρθηκε αργότερα το 1964.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Ευχαριστώ.
Χτες βλέποντας για ν-οστή φορά την ταινία "Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα" πρόσεξα ότι το καΐκι που μεταφέρει τους πρωταγωνιστές από το Παλιό Λιμάνι στο Club Mediterranee είναι η "Μακρίνα".






> Φίλε george_kerkyra το ΜL ήταν ακταιωρός κατά την ορολογία του τότε Βασ.Ναυτικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ.
> Χτες βλέποντας για ν-οστή φορά την ταινία "Ραντεβού στην Κέρκυρα" πρόσεξα ότι το καΐκι που μεταφέρει τους πρωταγωνιστές από το Παλιό Λιμάνι στο Club Mediterranee είναι η "Μακρίνα".


'Oντως γιά νιοστή φορά αλλά προσωπικά την χαζεύω με ευχαρίστηση γιά να ξαναδώ το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ,κάποιο από των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων αλλά κ τη Dacota.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην Κέρκυρα κάπου στην δεκαετία του '70. Βλέπουμε από πάνω προς τα κάτω τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_ (πρώην ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ), _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_ και _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ του Αγαπητού. Λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ (σε μεγάλη μεγέθυνση, εξ' ου και το ενοχλητικό μουαρέ) που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι.

05.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kέρκυρα του 1977 με το ΑΡΡΙΑ και το FRANCA C., ενώ πίσω από το πρώτο νομίζω οτι είναι το ΦΙΟΡΙΤΑ του Χανδρή. 

corfu 77.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Λιμάνι Κέρκυρας 1930 (περ.)
> 
> Σε πρώτο πλάνο δεξιά ο Μαρκάς που  καταστράφηκε κατά τους βομβαρδισμούς του 1940. Στην προκυμαία (Καφέ  Γυαλί) δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί οι χώροι όπου έως τα γραφεία των  πορθμείων, ενώ στο επάνω μέρος (οδός Δονζελώτ) διακρίνεται η ψηλή  οικοδομή Παραμυθιώτη-Μπαρονέτου.
> Το πλοίο που είναι αγκυροβολημένο έξω  από το λιμάνι είναι γερμανικό της NORD DEUTSCHE LLOYD. Στο βάθος  αναχωρεί επιβατηγό, (πιθανώς Σέρβικο τουριστικό) το οποίο εμφανίζεται  και σε άλλες φωτογραφίες εκείνης της περιόδου.
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το Αρχείο  Κόκκαλη και οι πληροφορίες για την ταυτότητα των πλοίων οφείλονται στον  αείμνηστο γιατρό Κώστα Σγούρο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100137





> Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο που καταδικνύει και την κοσμοπολίτικη έλξη της Κέρκυρας! 
> 
> Το πλοίο δεξιά είναι πράγματι το Σέρβικο KRALJICA MARIJA (ναυπήγησης  1906 ως ARAGUAYA) της Jugoslavenski Lloyd που ταξίδεψε για λογαριασμό  της το 1930-40. Κατόπιν έπεσε στα χέρια του Vichy και καταστράφηκε το  1942 κατά την απόβαση των συμμάχων στη Καζαμπλάνκα. 
> Φωτο του πλοίου υπάρχει και εδώ.


Πρόσφατα  βρήκα την ίδια φωτογραφία και προσπάθησα να αναγνωρίσω και το δεύτερο  πλοίο, αριστερά. Τελικά δεν είναι κάποιο της North German Lloyd αλλά το OCEANIA της  Hamburg-America Line που βλέπουμε εδώ:
OCEANA.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1912 στα Bremer Vulcan  ως SIERRA SALVADA (8227 GRT) για τη North German Lloyd και τη γραμμή της  Νοτίου Αμερικής. Η έκρηξη του Α' ΠΠ το 1914 το εγκλώβισε στη Βραζιλία  που το κατέσχεσε το 1917 και το μετονομάσε 
AVARΕ. Ξαναταξίδεψε στην ίδια γραμμή για τη Lloyd Brasileiro, όμως το 1922 μπατάρισε στο λιμάνι του Αμβούργου. Ανελκύστηκε (_φωτο_),  πουλήθηκε στο Γερμανό Viktor Schuppe και κατόπιν επισκευών και  προσθήκης δεύτερου φουγάρου το μετονομάσε PEER GYNT κάνοντας το 1924-25  κρουαζιέρες στη Noρβηγία και τη Μεσόγειο. 
gynt.jpg
Το  1926 το αγόρασε η ιταλική Sitmar και το μετονόμασε NEPTUNIA για κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο (σχετικά _εδώ_).  Λίγους μήνες αργότερα, το 1927, το πούλησε στη Hamburg-America Line που το μετονόμασε OCEANA, όπως ονομαζόταν  παλαιότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της. Έτσι συνέχισε σε κρουαζιέρες  επισκεπτώμενο και ελληνικά λιμάνια.

Από το 1935 ταξίδευε για τo ναζιστικό Γερμανικό Μέτωπο Εργασίας κάνοντας τις λεγόμενες Kraft durch Freude (δύναμη  από τη χαρά) "κομματικές" κρουαζιέρες. Το 1938 αγοράστηκε από το ΓΜΕ  και ίσως τότε "φόρεσε" τους κυμματιστούς αγκυλωτούς σταυρούς στα  φουγάρα, που βλέπουμε εδώ:
OCEANA kdf.jpg

Το πλοίο επέζησε του πολέμου παραμένοντας στη Βαλτική και το 1945 το κατέσχεσαν οι Βρετανοί ως EMPIRE TARNE. Κατόιν παραδώθηκε στους Σοβιετικούς που το μετονόμασαν SIBIR δρομολογώντας το από το Βλαδιβοστόκ.
SIBIR.jpg

To  1958 (ή 1962) παροπλίστηκε και οι βάσεις αναφέρουν οτι διαλύθηκε το  1963 στο Βλαδιβοστόκ. Ωστόσο κάτι πήγε στραβά κατά την απομάκρυνση του  και το σκάφος προσάραξε έξω από μια ναυτική βάση απέναντι του  Βλαδιβοστόκ. Το κουφάρι έμεινε να σαπίζει εκεί για δεκαετίες, όπως  βλεπουμε _εδώ_ σε φωτογραφία του 1988.Τη δεκαετία του '90 ένα συνεργείο αφαίρεσε οτι  ήταν πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, έτσι λίγα φαίνονται σήμερα από  το ναυάγιο όπως βλέπουμε σε πρόσφατη φωτογραφία:
SIBIR 2014.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στις 26 Μαρτιου 2016 πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκαν στο Facebbok (Old Pictures of Greece) τα εξης ενδιαφεροντα:
> *Old Pictures of Greece
> *Το *ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ* . Κερκυρα - Ηγουμενιτσα το 1952
>  Γράφει ο Γιάννης Καλαιτζογλου στον Κερκυραικό Πολιτιστικό  Ορίζοντα : 
>  Το ντηζελοκίνητο "Μακρίνα"
>  Ένα από τα σκάφη που συνδέθηκαν για πολλά χρόνια με την Κερκυραϊκή ζωή  ήταν η «Μακρίνα» η οποία εκτελούσε μεταπολεμικά δρομολόγια Κέρκυρα -  Ηγουμενίτσα μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1950-1960 οπότε η γραμμή άρχισε  να καλύπτεται πλέον από πορθμεία («Ευβοϊκός» στην αρχή και μετά «Κέρκυρα» και «Ακρόπολις»).
> _.......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177502
> _


Κaι εδω μια φωτογραφια του *ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ* απο καρτα που ανεβαστηκε προσφατα στο *Old Pictures of Greece* του Facebook.


IMG_3785.PNG

----------


## Ellinis

To πορθμείο ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ και το επιβλητικό ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ με τα σινιάλα που είχε επί National Hellenic American Line του Ευγενίδη. Η φωτογραφία (ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του fb Σωματειο ναυτικων κερκυρας) είναι μετά το 1960 αφού έχει ήδη "κλείσει" το χαμηλότερο κατάστρωμα περιπάτου και έχει γίνει καμπίνες.

evoicos - QF.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία παραπομπή και στο παρόν θέμα, _της πολύ όμορφης φωτό_ στην Κέρκυρα από το -τόσο μακρινό πιά- _1987_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεκαετία '60 στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας. Αριστερά, άφιξη του _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ_, ενώ δεξιά δεμένο σε προβλήτα ένα μικρό μότορσιπ. Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι.

01_PR.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Κέρκυρα, 1896, το αυτοκρατορικό ατμόπλοιο της Σίσσυ "Miramar" αγκυροβολημένο με φόντο το Βίδο 
37F83FBD-0ABE-4706-8835-0DBC23AD40AB.jpeg

----------


## CORFU

Κερκυρα 1917
550348B7-61B6-474B-ADB8-5FC5F53F5295.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αριστερά βλέπουμε τη βρετανική βασιλική θαλαμηγό VICTORIA AND ALBERT και δεξιά κάποιο καταδρομικό, πιθανολογώ βρετανικό επίσης. H θαλαμηγός είχε λέβητες Bellevile όπως και το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ και για αυτό όταν κατέβηκε το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ στην Αλεξάνδρεια το 1941, ύπηρξε η σκέψη να ζητήσουμε τα αμοιβά που είχαν οι Βρετανοί για τη θαλαμηγό ώστε να αντικατασταθούν οι φθαρμένοι αυλοί του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ. Τελικά δεν έγινε κάτι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και αυτές τις ημέρες στο θέμα του _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ συζητάγαμε για τα πλοία του Αγαπητού στην Κέρκυρα, _ας δούμε μία όμορφη φωτό_ από το παλιό λιμάνι της εν έτει _1968_, με τα _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ και _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό επιβατηγό είναι το _ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ_ ή κάποιο άλλο ???

Σπέσιαλ για τον φίλο μου gioros.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μιας και αυτές τις ημέρες στο θέμα του _ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ_ συζητάγαμε για τα πλοία του Αγαπητού στην Κέρκυρα, _ας δούμε μία όμορφη φωτό_ από το παλιό λιμάνι της εν έτει _1968_, με τα _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ και _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό επιβατηγό είναι το _ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ_ ή κάποιο άλλο ???
> 
> Σπέσιαλ για τον φίλο μου gioros.


Ωραία φωτο όπου παρατηρούμε και τη διαφορά στο σινιάλο των Αγαπητών. Στο ένα πλοίο είναι πράσινος κύκλος με άσπρα γράμματα και στο άλλο αντίστροφα.
Το μικρό σκάφος στο πρώτο πλάνο δεν είναι το ΜΑΚΡΙΝΑ αλλά κάτι μάλλον μικρότερο.

----------


## CORFU

Και το Ειρήνη στην αρχική του μορφή
Το μικρό πλοιο δεν είναι η Μακρινά σίγουρα

----------


## CORFU

51E31679-99DE-4A8B-B9A9-6FB837F94432.jpg
Εργασίες κατασκευής του ναυτικού αθλητικού ομίλου  Κέρκυρας ( ΝΑΟΚ )

----------


## CORFU

Κερκυρα 1960
EF4643F7-9410-4D18-9D05-84758B151A85.jpeg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κερκυρα 1960
> EF4643F7-9410-4D18-9D05-84758B151A85.jpeg


Φωτο  ντοκουμέντο του  MEDITERRANEAN.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!  _

----------


## φιλης

Γεια σας, μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει στην αναγνώριση αυτού του πλοίου; Η φωτογραφία είναι στην Κέρκυρα γύρω στα 1900.

img341.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η βασιλική θαλαμηγός ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ.

----------


## φιλης

> Η βασιλική θαλαμηγός ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ.



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## φιλης

img553.jpg Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας γύρω στο 1960, αναγνωρίζει κανείς τα πλοία;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> img553.jpg Στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας γύρω στο 1960, αναγνωρίζει κανείς τα πλοία;


Το μαύρο είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ,το άσπρο είναι γιουγκοσλάβικο,το μοτορσιπάκι που μοιάζει μετασκευή από ψαράδικο το αφήνω στους ειδικούς.

----------


## φιλης

> Το μαύρο είναι το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ,το άσπρο είναι γιουγκοσλάβικο,το μοτορσιπάκι που μοιάζει μετασκευή από ψαράδικο το αφήνω στους ειδικούς.


Το μικρό γράφει Alexandros D.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το μικρό γράφει Alexandros D.


Σωστά,διευκολύνει τον επόμενο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία... Το γιουγκοσλάβικο μάλλον είναι το ISTRA που μπορουμε να δουμε εδω: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...ra-02_PC_b.jpg

Στο simplonpc αναφέρει :
Built 1909 at Mofalcone, Italy, with name SPLIT D.
1921 new name SPLIT
1941 in Italian service during WW II with name SPALATO
1947 new owner Jadrolinija with new name ISTRA
1964 new name POREC
1965 scrapped at Sveta Kaja near Split. 

To ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Δ. ήταν ένα από τα πρωτα πλοια που ναυπηγηθηκαν στον Πειραιά μετά την απελευθέρωση. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε σχετικά στο άρθρο "Οι πρωτες μεταπολεμικες ναυπηγησεις" εδω: https://issuu.com/56984/docs/periplous_110

----------


## φιλης

Υπήρχε κι ένα άλλο γιουγκοσλαβικό με την ονομασία Lastovo που έπιανε Κέρκυρα. Έμοιαζε με το ISTRA, το έχω σε άλλες φωτό. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------

